# Che ne pensate?



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.

http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


----------



## oceansize (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


Ciao bentornata!
Lavoro con ragazzi down e non e posso dire che non ho mai visto ragazzi tanto amati come i down, davvero.
Però avere dei figli down è un impegno enorme che non si allevia come coi ragazzi normali in età adulta, anzi. Ci sono 3 livelli di gravità ufficializati ma difficilmente anche ibragazzi con ddisabilità lieve acquisiscono una vera epropria autonomia. 
Comr messaggio è fuorviante, è in minimizzare il problema e l'impegno. Certo fa sentire che scegliere di portare a ternine una gravidanza pur sapendo di avere un figlio down pprta grandi gioie come con un figlio normale. Ma la parte "oscura" è totalmente omessa quindi il video amio parere è fazioso.personalmente, dovessi sapere di aspettare un figlio down lo terrei, ma assolutamente capirei chi non se la sente.
La loro serenità e felicità possono essere assicurate, resta da valutare quanto equilibrio c'è nella coppia, infatti spessissimo le coppie con figli disabili si separano.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao bentornata!
> Lavoro con ragazzi down e non e posso dire che non ho mai visto ragazzi tanto amati come i down, davvero.
> Però avere dei figli down è un impegno enorme che non si allevia come coi ragazzi normali in età adulta, anzi. Ci sono 3 livelli di gravità ufficializati ma difficilmente anche ibragazzi con ddisabilità lieve acquisiscono una vera epropria autonomia.
> Comr messaggio è fuorviante, è in minimizzare il problema e l'impegno. Certo fa sentire che scegliere di portare a ternine una gravidanza pur sapendo di avere un figlio down pprta grandi gioie come con un figlio normale. Ma la parte "oscura" è totalmente omessa quindi il video amio parere è fazioso.personalmente, dovessi sapere di aspettare un figlio down lo terrei, ma assolutamente capirei chi non se la sente.
> La loro serenità e felicità possono essere assicurate, resta da valutare quanto equilibrio c'è nella coppia, infatti spessissimo le coppie con figli disabili si separano.


Vero.é fuorviaviante. Il fastidio deriva da quello e anche dalla sottotraccia, per me che, se non te la senti ti fa sentire "" in colpa".
Personalmente, fossi rimasta incinta, non avrei portato avanti la gravidanza ma come te capisco chi invece decide in altro modo.
E non solo la coppia deve essere ben forte ma avere una struttura famigliare intorno altrettanto presente.
Sappiamo tutti in che condizioni da mentecatti globali, versano i servizi per disabili in italia quindi dallo stato zero aiuto.

Ciao ocean, grazie per il ben tornata. Non sono ancora arrivata a leggere wualcosa du tuo per sapere come ti va.
Come ti va?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Io ho letto commenti da chi ha figli disabili ed erano imbufaliti.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho letto commenti da chi ha figli disabili ed erano imbufaliti.


Stessa cosa. E avranno sicuramente le loro buone ragioni. Per inciso, ho lavorato con ragazzi con sindrome di Down, ma si trattava praticamente già di giovani adulti: il mio era un affiancamento professionale. E anche se posso dire che coi ragazzi non ho mai avuto un problema che fosse uno, ignoro completamente le implicazioni relative al periodo infantile.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

E' chiaro che ogni persona ha delle potenzialità, abilità, competenze, diritti ecc.
Ma qui ci si rivolge a chi sa che avrà un figlio con una sindrome diagnosticabile quando il feto è di 8 settimane.


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


Potrà, potrà. Certo che potrà. Di questo sarei abbastanza certa per molti versi. Se il mondo, oltre alla mamma,  glielo permettesse. Ipocriti.
Non è la mamma a dover essere il vero destinatario di un messaggio del genere.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


Argomento molto difficile, dove qualsiasi idea è legittima e allo stesso tempo contestabile.
Penso che fare informazione sia comunque ben altro. Bisogna informare correttamente i pro e i contro di avere un figlio con grave una grave disabilità. Mettere in evidenza solo i pro è fuorviante ed è chiaramente scorretto, soprattutto in questo caso. Per questo motivo credo sia stato giusto vietarla.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Potrà, potrà. Certo che potrà. Di questo sarei abbastanza certa per molti versi. Se il mondo, oltre alla mamma,  glielo permettesse. Ipocriti.
> *Non è la mamma a dover essere il vero destinatario di un messaggio del genere.*


m'inchino ...e non solo a queste parole


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Potrà, potrà. Certo che potrà. Di questo sarei abbastanza certa per molti versi. Se il mondo, oltre alla mamma,  glielo permettesse. Ipocriti.
> Non è la mamma a dover essere il vero destinatario di un messaggio del genere.


Giustissima la tua osservazione. Ti darei 3 verdi ma non riesco a dartene neanche uno.
Mi permetto di aggiungere che quello che dici è valido anche quando in Italia le istituzioni si lamentano che si fanno pochi figli. Mi verrebbe voglia di prenderli a calci nel culo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (10 Agosto 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao bentornata!
> Lavoro con ragazzi down e non e posso dire che non ho mai visto ragazzi tanto amati come i down, davvero.
> Però avere dei figli down è un impegno enorme che non si allevia come coi ragazzi normali in età adulta, anzi. Ci sono 3 livelli di gravità ufficializati ma difficilmente anche ibragazzi con ddisabilità lieve acquisiscono una vera epropria autonomia.
> Comr messaggio è fuorviante, è in minimizzare il problema e l'impegno. Certo fa sentire che scegliere di portare a ternine una gravidanza pur sapendo di avere un figlio down pprta grandi gioie come con un figlio normale. Ma la parte "oscura" è totalmente omessa quindi il video amio parere è fazioso.personalmente, dovessi sapere di aspettare un figlio down lo terrei, ma assolutamente capirei chi non se la sente.
> *La loro serenità e felicità possono essere assicurate, resta da valutare quanto equilibrio c'è nella coppia,* infatti spessissimo le coppie con figli disabili si separano.



concordo...diciamo che tutti i genitori desiderano che i propri figli siano felici, in questi casi credo che partano con preoccupazioni e difficoltà in più, tuttavia con l'andare del tempo effettivamente si può costruire qualcosa di buono per tutti
tutto sommato secondo me il divieto è eccessivo


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2014)

sono favorevole all'aborto.
penso però che nel mondo delle diversità,delle malattie genetiche invalidanti , quello della sindrome di down sia forse quello meno faticoso , soprattutto quello dove chi nasce è destinato anche ad avere una vita non necessariamente dolorosa e con discreta qualità.
perciò mi chiedo se a questo punto ,sapendo di far nascere un bambino con qualche problema fisico e difficoltà di apprendimento sapremmo abortire con leggerezza.
è una questione spinosissima e sempre dolorosa


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sono favorevole all'aborto*.
> penso però che nel mondo delle diversità,delle malattie genetiche invalidanti , quello della sindrome di down sia forse quello meno faticoso , soprattutto quello dove chi nasce è destinato anche ad avere una vita non necessariamente dolorosa e con discreta qualità.
> perciò mi chiedo se a questo punto ,sapendo di far nascere un bambino con qualche problema fisico e difficoltà di apprendimento sapremmo abortire con leggerezza.
> è una questione spinosissima e sempre dolorosa


Detta così è proprio brutta però.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho letto commenti da chi ha figli disabili ed erano imbufaliti.


Imbufaliti per la pubblicità farlocca?


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Detta così è proprio brutta però.
> 
> Buscopann


è una premessa che metteva in chiaro nessun concetto cattolico in quello che avrei detto.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Imbufaliti per la pubblicità farlocca?


Forse erano imbufaliti proprio con quelle istituzioni che spendono fondi per fare queste pubblicità anziché fornire degli aiuti concreti.
Imbufaliti perché fanno quasi credere che avere un figlio down non solo è possibile, ma può rivelarsi anche una figata pazzesca, cosa che certamente non è per molti aspetti.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse erano imbufaliti proprio con quelle istituzioni che spendono fondi per fare queste pubblicità anziché fornire degli aiuti concreti.
> Imbufaliti perché fanno quasi credere che avere un figlio down non solo è possibile, ma può rivelarsi anche una figata pazzesca, cosa che certamente non è per molti aspetti.
> 
> Buscopann


concordo senz'altro con la prima parte, per la seconda in certi momenti per i miei amici lo è esattamente come per noi lo è con i nostri figli "normodotati"


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una premessa che metteva in chiaro nessun concetto cattolico in quello che avrei detto.


E' come dirsi favorevole alla guerra. L'aborto è una cosa orrenda a mio parere, anche se non lo vieterei mai perché ritengo che la libera scelta della donna non debba essere in alcun modo messa in discussione.
Bisognerebbe però fare molto di più dal punto di vista dell'informazione, affinché ci siano sempre meno gravidanze indesiderate. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo senz'altro con la prima parte, per la seconda* in certi momenti *per i miei amici lo è esattamente come per noi lo è con i nostri figli "normodotati"


E' quello che hai scritto (in certi momenti) che fa la differenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *E' come dirsi favorevole alla guerra*. L'aborto è una cosa orrenda a mio parere, anche se non lo vieterei mai perché ritengo che la libera scelta della donna non debba essere in alcun modo messa in discussione.
> Bisognerebbe però fare molto di più dal punto di vista dell'informazione, affinché ci siano sempre meno gravidanze indesiderate.
> 
> Buscopann


no, è precisare che la scelta sta alla donna che si caricherà di questo peso per tutta la vita.
ovviamente è lapalissiano che concordi con la parte finale


----------



## Buscopann (10 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *no, è precisare che la scelta sta alla donna che si caricherà di questo peso per tutta la vita*.
> ovviamente è lapalissiano che concordi con la parte finale


Capisco e su questo non c'è nulla da aggiungere.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Imbufaliti per la pubblicità farlocca?


Sì. Perché mostrare persone e bambini down belli in ambienti sereni, inseriti è fuorviante sia nei confronti dei problemi di chi ha quella sindrome sia nei confronti di altre disabilità che sono meno "carine" e "tenere" da mostrare.


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2014)

Il messaggio non è "Un ragazzo Down vive felice e contento", il messaggio è "Se abortisci sei una merda".
Secondo me è fare terrorismo psicologico nei confronti di quelle donne che, per qualsiasi legittimissimo motivo, non se la sentono di fare una scelta simile.
Bella pubblicità indubbiamente, peccato il censurarla, ma capisco le motivazioni.
Quoto chi dice che alle spalle bisogna avere una struttura famigliare tale che consenta supporto ai genitori di questi ragazzi. Che se non li aiuta la famiglia dubito proprio che vengano aiutati molto da estranei.
Insomma, non mi ha fatto sorridere, mi ha fatto venire un senso di amarezza...altro che...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il messaggio non è "Un ragazzo Down vive felice e contento", il messaggio è "Se abortisci sei una merda".
> Secondo me è fare terrorismo psicologico nei confronti di quelle donne che, per qualsiasi legittimissimo motivo, non se la sentono di fare una scelta simile.
> Bella pubblicità indubbiamente, peccato il censurarla, ma capisco le motivazioni.
> Quoto chi dice che alle spalle bisogna avere una struttura famigliare tale che consenta supporto ai genitori di questi ragazzi. Che se non li aiuta la famiglia dubito proprio che vengano aiutati molto da estranei.
> Insomma, non mi ha fatto sorridere, mi ha fatto venire un senso di amarezza...altro che...


Anche con le strutture ideali mettere al mondo qualcuno è una responsabilità, ancor più che non metterlo al mondo.


----------



## Dalida (10 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Potrà, potrà. Certo che potrà. Di questo sarei abbastanza certa per molti versi. Se il mondo, oltre alla mamma,  glielo permettesse. Ipocriti.
> Non è la mamma a dover essere il vero destinatario di un messaggio del genere.


quoto. assolutamente.


----------



## Dalida (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Perché mostrare persone e bambini down belli in ambienti sereni, inseriti è fuorviante sia nei confronti dei problemi di chi ha quella sindrome sia nei confronti di altre disabilità che sono meno "carine" e "tenere" da mostrare.


esattamente.
Questa pubblicità ha due problemi di fondo:
1) mistifica la realtà delle persone disabili, che generalmente è fatta di discriminazioni e di problemi burocratici enormi;
2) è indirizzata ipoteticamente ad una donna incinta e fa leva su una retorica antiabortista meno feroce di quella cattolica ma sempre retorica è.


----------



## Principessa (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ogni persona ha delle potenzialità, abilità, competenze, diritti ecc.
> Ma qui ci si rivolge a chi sa che avrà un figlio con una sindrome diagnosticabile quando il feto è di 8 settimane.


Credo 12! La translucenza nucale si fa in quell'epoca gestazionale. 

Comunque io sono d'accordo sul divieto. Un bambino disabile non si cresce bene con il senso di colpa, bisogna volerlo.


----------



## Calimero (10 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' come dirsi favorevole alla guerra. L'aborto è una cosa orrenda a mio parere, anche se non lo vieterei mai perché ritengo che la libera scelta della donna non debba essere in alcun modo messa in discussione.
> Bisognerebbe però fare molto di più dal punto di vista dell'informazione, affinché ci siano sempre meno gravidanze indesiderate.
> 
> Buscopann


assolutamente, secondo la mia opinione, 2 cose del tutto imparagonabili. sono favorevole all'aborto, non come metodo contraccettivo ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Credo 12! La translucenza nucale si fa in quell'epoca gestazionale.
> 
> Comunque io sono d'accordo sul divieto. Un bambino disabile non si cresce bene con il senso di colpa, bisogna volerlo.


Sì 11, 12.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2014)

A me ha fatto tenerezza. Io non avrei mai abortito un figlio down. Sì, lo so, facile a dirsi... Ma io non ho fatto nemmeno l'amniocentesi perché tanto sapevo che non avrei mai avuto la forza di abortire... Forse in caso di altre patologie tipo spina bifida, boh, magari sì, ma down me lo sarei tenuta


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me ha fatto tenerezza. Io non avrei mai abortito un figlio down. Sì, lo so, facile a dirsi... Ma io non ho fatto nemmeno l'amniocentesi perché tanto sapevo che non avrei mai avuto la forza di abortire... Forse in caso di altre patologie tipo spina bifida, boh, magari sì, ma down me lo sarei tenuta


Beh io mi ricordo lunaiena e le sue ansie
Come sappiamo è avanti con gli anni, anche se non li dimostra per niente...
E mi ricordo che mi disse dopo la prima ecografia...come se fa ad abortire?

Mi disse che comunque sarebbe nato se lo sarebbe tenuto

Sai quando le amiche di mia moglie le misero in testa sta storia dell'amniocentesi

Il mio medico saltò su tute le furie...
Già sua sorella aveva fatto questo esame e le avevano detto che era down e poi ha partorito una bambina perfettamente normale...

E le disse...iroso...perchè se non l'è normale lo uccidi?
Ma lui era un po' così....ostia...

Lunaiena comunque mi ha detto che cambia davvero tutto...ma proprio tutto...quando senti una vita in pancia che cresce...

wovl e che immenso pancione...wovl...aveva el burgnigolo in fora...eh?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> assolutamente, secondo la mia opinione, 2 cose del tutto imparagonabili. *sono favorevole all'aborto, non come metodo contraccettivo ovviamente*


E ci mancherebbe altro!
Cmq non ritenere che si debba vietare una cosa ed essere favorevoli a quella cosa sono due concetti diversi a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro!
> Cmq non ritenere che si debba vietare una cosa ed essere favorevoli a quella cosa sono due concetti diversi a mio parere.
> 
> Buscopann


di fronte ad una decisione hai solo favorevole o contrario.se sono favorevole all'aborto vuol dire che ritengo non vada negato a chi decide di farlo indipendentemente che io lo voglia fare o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro!
> Cmq non ritenere che si debba vietare una cosa ed essere favorevoli a quella cosa sono due concetti diversi a mio parere.
> 
> Buscopann


E non è detto che una cosa perchè legale sia comunque un bene no?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di fronte ad una decisione hai solo favorevole o contrario.se sono favorevole all'aborto vuol dire che ritengo non vada negato a chi decide di farlo indipendentemente che io lo voglia fare o meno.


Ripeto:
il non ritenere che vada vietato non è sinonimo di favorevole.
Io ritengo che la cannabis vada legalizzata, ma questo non vuol dire che io sia favorevole al consumo della stessa. 

Secondo me il concetto cambia. Ma in questo caso è solo una questione di forma e non di sostanza. Mi pare che la si pensi nello stesso modo.

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Agosto 2014)

È una cosa troppo soggettiva. Impossibile dire se é giusto o sbagliato. Dipende da troppe cose. Io non avrei mai abortito ma davvero é una scelta soggettiva. Tanto le donne abortivano comunque anche quando l'aborto era illegale... rischiando la pelle, tra l'altro


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> È una cosa troppo soggettiva. Impossibile dire se é giusto o sbagliato. Dipende da troppe cose. Io non avrei mai abortito ma davvero é una scelta soggettiva.* Tanto le donne abortivano comunque anche quando l'aborto era illegale...* *rischiando la pelle, tra l'altro*


E' la ragione principale per la quale non lo vieterei.
La legge ha permesso tra l'altro di diminuire fortemente gli aborti da quando è stata introdotta.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ripeto:
> il non ritenere che vada vietato non è sinonimo di favorevole.
> Io ritengo che la cannabis vada legalizzata, ma questo non vuol dire che io sia favorevole al consumo della stessa.
> 
> ...


infatti.dovevo scrivere non sono contraria all'aborto forse...ma non cambiava di una virgola il mio pensiero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13



In effetti questi spot non andrebbero censurati, bisognerebbe evitare di crearli pubblicarli e diffonderli
Ma sono libero pensiero e libero mercato. Chi ha pensato questa pubblicazione aveva l'idea ben precisa di apportare qualcosa di utile. Spero.


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Agosto 2014)

Ricordo una pubblicità vista per strada a dublino: foto di un feto completamente formato con scritto sotto "mummy don't kill me".

Troppo generico e riduttivo bollare come assassini o fare leva ai sensi di colpa di chi fa una scelta. Bisogna valutare caso per caso ogni situazione e rispettare qualsiasi scelta venga presa.


----------



## Frithurik (11 Agosto 2014)

*Down.*

Da due mesi frequento un centro di pet therapy che si prende cura di bambini con vari handicap, tra questi tre down , sono dolcissimi,
apprezzo e ammiro il coraggio di quelle mamma, anzi di tutte quelle mamme che hanno i bambini con diciamo "problemi," quando amore danno loro, un giorno una di queste (giovanissima) mi disse ,dopo che io l'avevo elogiata per la sua dolcezza """Exxxxxx. per me e una grazia che mi ha dato il signore"""". piu' che abbracciarla con affetto non sapevo cosa dire.


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> È una cosa troppo soggettiva. Impossibile dire se é giusto o sbagliato. Dipende da troppe cose. Io non avrei mai abortito ma davvero é una scelta soggettiva. Tanto le donne abortivano comunque anche quando l'aborto era illegale... rischiando la pelle, tra l'altro


Erano molti di più gli aborti negli anni 50/60.

stimano oltre un milione all'anno.

chissà come mai oggi tutti obiettori di coscienza eppure. ...

Basterebbe una seria e capillare divulgazione  di educazione sessuale e metodi contraccettivi già nelle scuole elementari per insegnare che  si possono e devono evitare gravidanze indesiderate e far conoscere la sessualità. In Francia lo insegnano da 40 anni in modo semplice semplice già alla scuola materna con disegni e spiegazioni studiate per bambini piccoli. 

Qui tabù x ordini della Chiesa e politici falsi ed  ipocriti.

Abete visto mai le pubblicità per la pillola o la spirale?

eppure la fanno per carta igienica ed assorbenti.....aspirina...tutto.

I consultori che negli anni settanta funzionavano stanno chiudendo. 

Al sud mai decollati.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Erano molti di più gli aborti negli anni 50/60.
> 
> stimano oltre un milione all'anno.
> 
> ...


Per la pillola e la spirale la pubblicità è vietata perchè sono presidi medici vendibili solo su prescrizione medica.
Mi pare che sui profilattici di pubblicità ne siano state fatte. Eccome.
Concordo invece sull'educazione sessuale a scuola. Siamo indietro decenni. Ma da qualche parte si sta cominciando.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Però una cosa è una gravidanza indesiderata, che può capitare anche usando contraccettivi, a meno di non usarne un paio contemporaneamente (come ho fatto io :carneval altra cosa è una gravidanza desiderata e i controlli dovuti e la scelta di non portarla avanti per danni del feto.
Mi spiegate perché mai si dovrebbero fare controlli ed ecografie se comunque non facesse differenza?
E, chiedo a Clem e ad altre, perché down sì e focomelico o spina bifida no?
Certo ognuno, guardando un proprio figlio, sa che lo amerebbe ugualmente anche se non fosse sano (anche perché garanzia che lo resti sempre non c'è) questo non significa che si possa scegliere di far nascere chi avrà una vita con un carico di sofferenze già in partenza perché tanto "io" lo amerò.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una cosa è una gravidanza indesiderata, che può capitare anche usando contraccettivi, a meno di non usarne un paio contemporaneamente (come ho fatto io :carneval altra cosa è una gravidanza desiderata e i controlli dovuti e la scelta di non portarla avanti per danni del feto.
> *Mi spiegate perché mai si dovrebbero fare controlli ed ecografie se comunque non facesse differenza?
> *E, chiedo a Clem e ad altre, perché down sì e focomelico o spina bifida no?
> Certo ognuno, guardando un proprio figlio, sa che lo amerebbe ugualmente anche se non fosse sano (anche perché garanzia che lo resti sempre non c'è) questo non significa che si possa scegliere di far nascere chi avrà una vita con un carico di sofferenze già in partenza perché tanto "io" lo amerò.


Io ho fatto l'ammiocentesi del secondo figlio e non l'ho fatta del primo solo perchè mi sono lasciata convincere dal ginecologo (poi ho scoperto che era obiettore di coscienza) perchè in caso mio figlio avesse avuto problemi avrei avuto mesi per prepararmi e informarmi, non so se sarei riuscita ad abortire ma dello "choc" al momento della nascita ne volevo fare a meno.


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Infatti io dopo l'amniocentesi avrei abortito se avessero trovato gravi malformazioni o Dawn. La feci di proposito dopo i problemi della seconda. 

Una mia conoscente ha avuto il quarto figlio dawn.

Andava ai raduni di comunione e liberazione. Ai ritiri spirituali. 

Quando però ha  avuto la bimba Dawn si è rifiutata di vederla x giorni....non l'ha allattata. 

Il marito era disperato.

poi ha accettato il fatto ma.....prima è facile parlare....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Io ho avuto un'analisi dubbia per la prima (poi ripetuta e avuta una risposta rassicurante) ma se fosse stata negativa avrei abortito eccome. Piangevo già tutti i giorni tra la prima e la seconda analisi, questo non toglie che non avrei fatto nascere un figlio condannato alla sofferenza.


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un'analisi dubbia per la prima (poi ripetuta e avuta una risposta rassicurante) ma se fosse stata negativa avrei abortito eccome. Piangevo già tutti i giorni tra la prima e la seconda analisi, questo non toglie che non avrei fatto nascere un figlio condannato alla sofferenza.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

tutte scelte legittime che un paese civile deve poter offrire.
però continuo ad affermare che un ragazzo con la sindrome di down non è condannato alla sofferenza e mi piacerebbe ricordare le parole che innominata scrisse tempo fa sulle diversità .


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

A volte molti mi ricordano una che criticava un'altra che si era rifatta il naso, pronunciandosi contro la chirurgia platica. Ma chi criticava aveva un naso perfetto e chi aveva fatto la plastica uno dantesco.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte molti mi ricordano una che criticava un'altra che si era rifatta il naso, pronunciandosi contro la chirurgia platica. Ma chi criticava aveva un naso perfetto e chi aveva fatto la plastica uno dantesco.


il mio concetto è:
hai fatto bene a farlo perché il naso era il tuo ma conosco  chi con quel tipo di naso ci ha fatto una vita felice .è stato determinante che poteste scegliere


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una cosa è una gravidanza indesiderata, che può capitare anche usando contraccettivi, a meno di non usarne un paio contemporaneamente (come ho fatto io :carneval altra cosa è una gravidanza desiderata e i controlli dovuti e la scelta di non portarla avanti per danni del feto.
> Mi spiegate perché mai si dovrebbero fare controlli ed ecografie se comunque non facesse differenza?
> E, chiedo a Clem e ad altre, perché down sì e focomelico o spina bifida no?
> Certo ognuno, guardando un proprio figlio, sa che lo amerebbe ugualmente anche se non fosse sano (anche perché garanzia che lo resti sempre non c'è) questo non significa che si possa scegliere di far nascere chi avrà una vita con un carico di sofferenze già in partenza perché tanto "io" lo amerò.


ti rispondo perché anche io ho sempre avuto lo stesso pensieri di Clem;
io credo che sia insensato pretendere che un figlio sia perfetto,lo puoi mettere al mondo perfetto ma non puoi sapere cosa gli destinerà la vita. Quello che però posso fare è impedire che venga al mondo una creatura solo per soffrire, non credendo in alcun valore assoluto della sofferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti rispondo perché anche io ho sempre avuto lo stesso pensieri di Clem;
> io credo che sia insensato pretendere che un figlio sia perfetto,lo puoi mettere al mondo perfetto ma non puoi sapere cosa gli destinerà la vita. Quello che però posso fare è impedire che venga al mondo una creatura solo per soffrire, non credendo in alcun valore assoluto della sofferenza.


Tra imperfetto e con grave disabilità ce ne corre.
Se ci mettiamo a fare una graduatoria delle disabilità accettabili e no, oltre che assurdo in sé, è anche offensivo per chi quelle disabilità le ha.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra imperfetto e con grave disabilità ce ne corre.
> Se ci mettiamo a fare una graduatoria delle disabilità accettabili e no, oltre che assurdo in sé, è anche offensivo per chi quelle disabilità le ha.


non so mica se è assurdo distinguere tra chi è destinato solo a sofferenza e chi ha una discreta aspettativa di qualità della vita


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra imperfetto e con grave disabilità ce ne corre.
> Se ci mettiamo a fare una graduatoria delle disabilità accettabili e no, oltre che assurdo in sé, è anche offensivo per chi quelle disabilità le ha.



in effetti ci sono disabilità che premettono di vivere solo pochi anni, e anche "male", ovvero tra mille difficoltà e/o sofferenze
per dire, se dagli esami risulta una prospettiva di vita così, secondo me sarebbe necessario pensarci bene prima di scegliere di andare avanti con la gravidanza


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so mica se è assurdo distinguere tra chi è destinato solo a sofferenza e chi ha una discreta aspettativa di qualità della vita


E' assurdo che lo facciamo noi, qui, ora.
Ognuno la fa per sé.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra imperfetto e con grave disabilità ce ne corre.
> Se ci mettiamo a fare una graduatoria delle disabilità accettabili e no, oltre che assurdo in sé, è anche offensivo per chi quelle disabilità le ha.



io parlo di quello che può essere accettabile per me se sta a me decidere della qualità della vita di un mio figlio dal momento che lo metto al mondo e io non metterei al mondo una persona destinata ad una vita di sola sofferenza, non credo di mancare di rispetto io ma non credo che manchi di rispetto neppure chi non trova la forza di affrontare l'ipotesi di avere un figlio con un problema genetico che non sai di che gravità possa essere. Ho visto bimbi nascere e sopravvivere a dispetto dei medici per anni attaccati ad apparecchiature senza mai poter uscire, grazie al cielo senza neppure la coscienza della loro condizione. Io una cosa così non me la sento di deciderla per un figlio. Con tutto il rispetto per chi ha un altro sentire.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io parlo di quello che può essere accettabile per me se sta a me decidere della qualità della vita di un mio figlio dal momento che lo metto al mondo e io non metterei al mondo una persona destinata ad una vita di sola sofferenza, non credo di mancare di rispetto io ma non credo che manchi di rispetto neppure chi non trova la forza di affrontare l'ipotesi di avere un figlio con un problema genetico che non sai di che gravità possa essere. Ho visto bimbi nascere e sopravvivere a dispetto dei medici per anni attaccati ad apparecchiature senza mai poter uscire, grazie al cielo senza neppure la coscienza della loro condizione. Io una cosa così non me la sento di deciderla per un figlio. Con tutto il rispetto per chi ha un altro sentire.


Con me su questo discorso sfondo una porta non aperta, ma spalancata.

C'è una cosa che però mi perplime, e che mi suona leggermente come Deja Vu: chi decide il limite ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io parlo di quello che può essere accettabile per me se sta a me decidere della qualità della vita di un mio figlio dal momento che lo metto al mondo e io non metterei al mondo una persona destinata ad una vita di sola sofferenza, non credo di mancare di rispetto io ma non credo che manchi di rispetto neppure chi non trova la forza di affrontare l'ipotesi di avere un figlio con un problema genetico che non sai di che gravità possa essere. Ho visto bimbi nascere e sopravvivere a dispetto dei medici per anni attaccati ad apparecchiature senza mai poter uscire, grazie al cielo senza neppure la coscienza della loro condizione. Io una cosa così non me la sento di deciderla per un figlio. Con tutto il rispetto per chi ha un altro sentire.


Appunto



Tubarao ha detto:


> Con me su questo discorso sfondo una porta non aperta, ma spalancata.
> 
> C'è una cosa che però mi perplime, e che mi suona leggermente come Deja Vu: chi decide il limite ?


Ovvio il genitore.
Non certo un medico né un'associazione o lo stato o una pubblicità.


----------



## Calimero (11 Agosto 2014)

http://parole.virgilio.it/parolecgi/ControlServletParole


Minerva ha detto:


> infatti.dovevo scrivere non sono contraria all'aborto forse...ma non cambiava di una virgola il mio pensiero


certo. è proprio così. 
buscopann ne fa una questione di termini. che nel caso dell'aborto mi sembra un particolare nemmeno da disquisire. 
favorevole è il contrario di contrario. io non sono contrario=favorevole
come da dizionario linkato in testa al post


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con me su questo discorso sfondo una porta non aperta, ma spalancata.
> 
> C'è una cosa che però mi perplime, e che mi suona leggermente come Deja Vu: chi decide il limite ?



chi ha la responsabilità di quella esistenza secondo me, e non sono scelte facili. Una mia amica cattolica ha scelto in base alla sua etica e continua a chiedersi se sia stata la scelta più giusta e credo valga anche per chi fa la scelta opposta. Sono drammi in cui bisognerebbe entrare in punta di piedi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una cosa è una gravidanza indesiderata, che può capitare anche usando contraccettivi, a meno di non usarne un paio contemporaneamente (come ho fatto io :carneval altra cosa è una gravidanza desiderata e i controlli dovuti e la scelta di non portarla avanti per danni del feto.
> Mi spiegate perché mai si dovrebbero fare controlli ed ecografie se comunque non facesse differenza?
> E, chiedo a Clem e ad altre, *perché down sì e focomelico o spina bifida no?*
> Certo ognuno, guardando un proprio figlio, sa che lo amerebbe ugualmente anche se non fosse sano (anche perché garanzia che lo resti sempre non c'è) questo non significa che si possa scegliere di far nascere chi avrà una vita con un carico di sofferenze già in partenza perché tanto "io" lo amerò.


Non so... Forse é perché conosco un ragazzo down e lo vedo sempre allegro e affettuoso, non mi sembra una persona infelice, nonostante la sua disabilità. Viene alla spiaggia, fa il bagno, ha un sacco di amici, a volte aiuta il bagnino...
La spina bifida invece mi sembra una malattia molto più invalidante, credo che l'autonomia di una persona affetta da spina bifida sia quasi nulla, non possono camminare, soffrono di incontinenza, hanno problemi ai reni... Mi sembra una vita molto più sacrificata sia per loro che per i genitori... Poi magari mi sbaglio, non sono un medico e per fortuna i miei figli sono sani... Ma comunque il mio pensiero nulla ha a che fare con la mentalità cattolica, é una cosa mia, credo che se avessi scoperto che il bimbo/a che avevo in grembo fosse stato affetto da spina bifida sarebbe stata una scelta molto molto sofferta e per fortuna non mi è capitato e adesso parlo così ma magari se mi fosse successo la penserei diversamente, chissà... Però se avessi scoperto che era affetto da sindrome di down l'avrei tenuto, di questo sono abbastanza sicura


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi ha la responsabilità di quella esistenza secondo me, e non sono scelte facili. Una mia amica cattolica ha scelto in base alla sua etica e continua a chiedersi se sia stata la scelta più giusta e credo valga anche per chi fa la scelta opposta. Sono drammi in cui bisognerebbe entrare in punta di piedi.


Esatto.

Come ho detto io sono esattamente d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.

Forse ho letto troppi libri di fantascienza,*o  di storia*,  ma l'unica cosa che un pochino mi perplime, che getta una piccola ombra su una situazione per me molto chiara, è la stupidità dell'Uomo che in genere si moltiplica per mille quando gioca a fare Dio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Come ho detto io sono esattamente d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Forse ho letto troppi libri di fantascienza,*o  di storia*,  ma l'unica cosa che un pochino mi perplime, che getta una piccola ombra su una situazione per me molto chiara, è la stupidità dell'Uomo che in genere si moltiplica per mille quando gioca a fare Dio.


Più che altro l'uomo senza dio
fa del suo IO il suo DIO.

E si espone alle peggiori sofferenze

Perchè nulla può contro le forze della natura eh?

Poi per parlare come si sta con la spina bifida...dovrebbe parlare chi ne è affetto...

A volte i drammi di queste cose sono...di natura pratica...
Come faremo a gestire questo bambino? Non ne siamo in grado...e si stringe i denti...ed enormemente a MALINCUORE...si dice ricorriamo all IVG

Pensa che i sociologi hanno mostrato che in tempi andati dove non c'erano risorse...ci pensavamo le levatrici a sistemare i bambini disabili...all'atto della nascita...e si diceva alla mamma...mi spiace l'è nato morto...

Ogni società da quando l'uomo esiste ha regolamentato il discorso nascita.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Infine piaccia o meno, il mio amico ginecologo.
Mi ha mostrato dati alla mano che comunque sia statisticamente l'IVG influisce in maniera empirica nel fisico della donna.
Insomma poi per tutta la vita sei più esposta a certi fastidi...

Il discorso è che secondo il mio amico non sanno proprio bene come mai...ma è così...

Fastidi tipo vaginiti, infezioni da candida ecc..ecc..ecc...

Insomma entrare nell'utero e fare sta roba...non è roba da poco...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro!
> *Cmq non ritenere che si debba vietare una cosa ed essere favorevoli a quella cosa sono due concetti diversi a mio parere.*
> 
> Buscopann


Sono d'accordo! E' una differenza che quasi sempre sfugge.


----------



## Principessa (12 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infine piaccia o meno, il mio amico ginecologo.
> Mi ha mostrato dati alla mano che comunque sia statisticamente l'IVG influisce in maniera empirica nel fisico della donna.
> Insomma poi per tutta la vita sei più esposta a certi fastidi...
> 
> ...


Anche fosse vero, e non credo, trovo disgustoso da parte tua scrivere queste cose quando sai benissimo che ci sono diverse donne qui che hanno subito un raschiamento.

Il tuo ginecologo è un incompetente. 

Le mie fonti? Ginecologo che fa il suo lavoro da oltre 30 anni, ginecologa che  ha lo studio a Roma e opera al San Giovanni. 

Entrambi sostenevano che dopo un raschiamento fatto bene e seguito da terapia antibiotica, torna tutto come prima.

Che dici, ne avranno visti più loro di uteri e vagine o il tuo ginecologo di paese?


----------



## Principessa (12 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro l'uomo senza dio
> fa del suo IO il suo DIO.
> 
> E si espone alle peggiori sofferenze
> ...


Anche qui dimostri la tua grande superficialità. 
L'aborto di un feto malato si chiama ITG, interruzione terapeutica di gravidanza.

È un vero e proprio parto indotto, un dolore fisico e mentale che manco ti immagini. 

Spesso sono gli stessi ginecologi a consigliare questa strada alle donne quando sanno che il feto vivrà pochissimo o nemmeno arriverà a fine gestazione.

Pensaci mille volte prima di parlare di persone che giocano a fare Dio.

Non hai proprio alcun rispetto.


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Caro conte*

Niente,non ci riesci proprio a star lontano dalle figure di merda vero?


----------



## Principessa (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente,non ci riesci proprio a star lontano dalle figure di merda vero?


Credo sia il suo unico modo per farsi notare.


Come sai io dico quello che penso, spesso non ho modi garbati, però su questi temi (pur avendo perso un bambino), cerco sempre di avere massimo rispetto e tatto.


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Credo sia il suo unico modo per farsi notare.
> 
> 
> Come sai io dico quello che penso, spesso non ho modi garbati, però su questi temi (pur avendo perso un bambino), cerco sempre di avere massimo rispetto e tatto.



CI sono passato anche io...e quello che hai scritto è estremamente vero.Noi ci siamo affidati ad un professionista di spicco e dopo il raschiamento tutto è tornato normale.Purtroppo incomincio a far fatica nel commentare le gesta forumistiche di questo mezzouomo,è veramente un personaggio sgradevole sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Principessa (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI sono passato anche io...e quello che hai scritto è estremamente vero.Noi ci siamo affidati ad un professionista di spicco e dopo il raschiamento tutto è tornato normale.Purtroppo incomincio a far fatica nel commentare le gesta forumistiche di questo mezzouomo,è veramente un personaggio sgradevole sotto ogni punto di vista.


Il suo messaggio è stato "abortisci e Dio te la fa pagare".

Ma conte non si prende mai la responsabilità di esplicitare un pensiero così brutto.

Dicendo "il mio amico ha detto..." addossa tutto a un'altra persona.

:unhappy:

Io non ci casco.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI sono passato anche io...e quello che hai scritto è estremamente vero.Noi ci siamo affidati ad un professionista di spicco e dopo il raschiamento tutto è tornato normale.Purtroppo incomincio a far fatica nel commentare le gesta forumistiche di questo mezzouomo,è veramente un personaggio sgradevole sotto ogni punto di vista.


Non per giustificare quello che dice il Conte ma è probabile che quel ginecologo fosse obiettore di coscienza e ti posso assicurare che di inasettazze consapevolmente ne dicono una quantità industriale pur di convinverti a non fare screnning prenatali o aborti
Il mio ex ginecologo è stato denunciato perchè ha ammesso di non aver comunicato una sospetta patologia del nascituro a una coppia perchè era certo che avrebbe abortito se informati


----------



## oscuro (12 Agosto 2014)

*E certo?*



Principessa ha detto:


> Il suo messaggio è stato "abortisci e Dio te la fa pagare".
> 
> Ma conte non si prende mai la responsabilità di esplicitare un pensiero così brutto.
> 
> ...



Eh certo...lui tradisce da anni la moglie,però  invoca il perdono "cristiano".....!Giusto per capire,tu abortisci e devi pagarla,lui tradisce da una vita la moglie con chi capita e non deve pagarla?qualcosa non mi torna,o meglio mi torna tutto.L'unico valore riconosciuto di quest'uomo son i suoi interessi ed i soldi.Credo sia una delle persone peggiori che abbia mai incontrato.Spesso penso che mi piacerebbe conoscere sua moglie e scambiarci due parole,vorrei sapere se stima e perchè stima quest'uomo,cosa ci ha trovato,se è cosciente dei continui tradimenti che subisce,perchè subisce in silenzio,perchè questa totale mancanza di dignità e amor proprio,perchè si è autoconsegnata ad una vita desolante e ripugnante...vorrei capire....


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per giustificare quello che dice il Conte ma è probabile che quel ginecologo fosse obiettore di coscienza e ti posso assicurare che di inasettazze consapevolmente ne dicono una quantità industriale pur di convinverti a non fare screnning prenatali o aborti
> *Il mio ex ginecologo è stato denunciato perchè ha ammesso di non aver comunicato una sospetta patologia del nascituro a una coppia perchè era certo che avrebbe abortito se informati*


questi topi di fogna meriterebbero ben altro di una denuncia...


----------



## Calimero (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per giustificare quello che dice il Conte ma è probabile che quel ginecologo fosse obiettore di coscienza e ti posso assicurare che di inasettazze consapevolmente ne dicono una quantità industriale pur di convinverti a non fare screnning prenatali o aborti
> Il mio ex ginecologo è stato denunciato perchè ha ammesso di non aver comunicato una sospetta patologia del nascituro a una coppia perchè era certo che avrebbe abortito se informati


spero che  il tuo ex ginecologo mantenga il nascituro e la sua famiglia per decenni


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per giustificare quello che dice il Conte ma è probabile che quel ginecologo fosse obiettore di coscienza e ti posso assicurare che di inasettazze consapevolmente ne dicono una quantità industriale pur di convinverti a non fare screnning prenatali o aborti
> Il mio ex ginecologo è stato denunciato perchè ha ammesso di non aver comunicato una sospetta patologia del nascituro a una coppia perchè era certo che avrebbe abortito se informati


Altroché!
Però anche le fonti d'informazione uno se le sceglie. Soprattutto al tempo d'internet.

Oh una persona ha anche il diritto di essere fermamente contrario all'aborto e il cercare anche di convincere gli altri (senza rompere però) è comprensibile, se pensiamo che ritenga che sia un omicidio.
Lo si dovrebbe fare senza dare informazioni terroristiche.
La coerenza poi non è di tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo...lui tradisce da anni la moglie,però  invoca il perdono "cristiano".....!Giusto per capire,tu abortisci e devi pagarla,lui tradisce da una vita la moglie con chi capita e non deve pagarla?qualcosa non mi torna,o meglio mi torna tutto.L'unico valore riconosciuto di quest'uomo son i suoi interessi ed i soldi.Credo sia una delle persone peggiori che abbia mai incontrato.Spesso penso che mi piacerebbe conoscere sua moglie e scambiarci due parole,vorrei sapere se stima e perchè stima quest'uomo,cosa ci ha trovato,se è cosciente dei continui tradimenti che subisce,perchè subisce in silenzio,perchè questa totale mancanza di dignità e amor proprio,perchè si è autoconsegnata ad una vita desolante e ripugnante...vorrei capire....


Precisiamo
NOI NON CI SIAMO MAI INCONTRATI.

OK?



farfalla ha detto:


> Non per giustificare quello che dice il Conte ma è probabile che quel ginecologo fosse obiettore di coscienza e ti posso assicurare che di inasettazze consapevolmente ne dicono una quantità industriale pur di convinverti a non fare screnning prenatali o aborti
> Il mio ex ginecologo è stato denunciato perchè ha ammesso di non aver comunicato una sospetta patologia del nascituro a una coppia perchè era certo che avrebbe abortito se informati


NOn lo so se sia obiettore o meno
Lui si riferiva all'interruzione VOLONTARIA di gravidanza.
E a questo mi sono riferito.

Il raschiamento lo ha subito anche mia moglie quando abbiamo perso il primo figlio.
E non ci sono stati problemi.

Mi sono sempre riferito SOLO all'IVG.
O all'aborto che dir si voglia...

E sappiamo tutti che un aborto spontaneo è na roba
Un aborto provocato un' altra.

Obiettore di coscienza era il mio medico.
Famoso che se andava una paziente con certe idee si metteva a urlare e diceva, cambia medico.

Famoso perchè aveva il blocchetto degli assegni e diceva...se è per via dei soldi...metti tu la cifra qui e io firmo...tanto io sono solo e non ho figli, e i soldi a me non mancano nè servono. Ostia.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché!
> Però anche le fonti d'informazione uno se le sceglie. Soprattutto al tempo d'internet.
> 
> Oh una persona ha anche il diritto di essere fermamente contrario all'aborto e il cercare anche di convincere gli altri (senza rompere però) è comprensibile, se pensiamo che ritenga che sia un omicidio.
> ...


Io non ci sto dentro comunque 
all'equazione contrario all'aborto uguale cattolico.

Per me è omicidio e resta omicidio.

Per me non c'è nessuna differenza tra una "franzoni" e metto tra virgolette, per dire...una madre che uccide un suo figlio...( ma non si sa se sia vero) e una donna che ricorre all'IVG.
Interruzione Volontaria di Gravidanza.

E se una donna abortisce un figlio mio, io sono complice in un omicidio.

Tanto per capirci.

Ma i miei motivi non sono di natura religiosa o etica
Ma solo basati sulle leggi di natura.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché!
> Però anche le fonti d'informazione uno se le sceglie. Soprattutto al tempo d'internet.
> 
> Oh una persona ha anche il diritto di essere fermamente contrario all'aborto e il cercare anche di convincere gli altri (senza rompere però) è comprensibile, se pensiamo che ritenga che sia un omicidio.
> ...


E devo dirti che sono rimasto molto imbarazzato quando una donna mi ha mostrato il terrorismo psicologico che si pratica da parte di certi movimenti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma resta comunque un grande problema anche per chi crede no?

Come mai i miei frati che confessano dicono...Guarda è l'unico peccato che una donna non perdona a sè stessa...tu hai voglia di dirti che Dio è più grande di tutto ciò...ma niente...non riescono a perdonare sè stesse...

Trovo che sia una gran cosa per i credenti che i francescani abbiano ottenuto la dispensa per rimettere questo peccato, che altrimenti sarebbe rimesso solo dal vescovo...


----------



## Tebe (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infine piaccia o meno, il mio amico ginecologo.
> Mi ha mostrato dati alla mano che comunque sia statisticamente l'IVG influisce in maniera empirica nel fisico della donna.
> Insomma poi per tutta la vita sei più esposta a certi fastidi...
> 
> ...


....quindi uno non fa certi esami perché avere la candida non é roba da poco?
Se é un ginecologo...mamma mia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....quindi uno non fa certi esami perché avere la candida non é roba da poco?
> Se é un ginecologo...mamma mia.


Mi sono spiegato male
I dati clinici dicono che c'è un'incidenza maggiore di certe patologie sulle donne che hanno praticato l'IVG.
Di quelle che non lo hanno praticato...

Esempio...
Le patologie alla tiroide sono aumentate in maniera esponenziale dopo la nube di CHernobyl...

Io ho solo riportato quel che mi ha detto...
Ma non so se sia scientifico ho meno...

Insomma è per dire che l'IVG non è una passeggiata per l'organismo di una donna...


----------



## Tebe (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male
> I dati clinici dicono che c'è un'incidenza maggiore di certe patologie sulle donne che hanno praticato l'IVG.
> Di quelle che non lo hanno praticato...
> 
> ...


Ah. OK. Avevo letto male ma le mie fonti smentiscono anche questo.
Grazie al cielo non ci affidiamo più alle mammane con i ferri da calza, l cose sono decisamente cambiate.
Immagino sia poco aggiornato il medico in questione anche perché essendo obiettore non ha e avuto nessun interesse a sapere le tecniche, serie, con cui si procede ad un interruzione di gravidanza.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....quindi uno non fa certi esami perché avere la candida non é roba da poco?
> Se é un ginecologo...mamma mia.


E tu che ne pensi di questo?

http://radiospada.org/2013/06/i-danni-dellaborto-sulle-donne-che-lo-praticano/

Non saria ora di essere seri e scientifici e dire
Ok tua scelta abortire ma guarda che...

Insomma perchè i fumatori non gridano allo scandalo per le scritte intimidatorie sui pacchetti di sigarette?

Se salta fuori che i fumatori hanno più probabilità di contrarre tumore al polmone...

Perchè non si può dire
La donna che ha praticato l'IVG è più soggetta a certe patologie?

Se i dati lo dimostano?

Ma è anche vero che io di ginecologia non capisso niente
e mi intendo de mona solo come consumatore diretto eh?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah. OK. Avevo letto male ma le mie fonti smentiscono anche questo.
> Grazie al cielo non ci affidiamo più alle mammane con i ferri da calza, l cose sono decisamente cambiate.
> Immagino sia poco aggiornato il medico in questione anche perché essendo obiettore non ha e avuto nessun interesse a sapere le tecniche, serie, con cui si procede ad un interruzione di gravidanza.


Non vorrei dire una cazzata ma cosa cambia a livello di tecnica di intervento tra un raschiamento per aborto spontaneo e un'interruzione volontaria?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah. OK. Avevo letto male ma le mie fonti smentiscono anche questo.
> Grazie al cielo non ci affidiamo più alle mammane con i ferri da calza, l cose sono decisamente cambiate.
> Immagino sia poco aggiornato il medico in questione anche perché essendo obiettore non ha e avuto nessun interesse a sapere le tecniche, serie, con cui si procede ad un interruzione di gravidanza.


Allora
IO NON LO SO SE E' OBIETTORE ok?

NOn gliel'ho MAI chiesto...

Conoscendo il tipo...

Insomma lui è uno che si occupa principalmente di pazienti che non riescono a prendersi incinta...

Non lavora in ospedale, per capirci...

Personalmente non riesco ad immaginamerlo favorevole all'IVG
se non in casi di grave pericolo per la vita della madre eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata ma cosa cambia a livello di tecnica di intervento tra un raschiamento per aborto spontaneo e un'interruzione volontaria?


Io non me ne intendo
Ma nel caso di mia moglie il raschiamento é.
Puliamo il tuo utero dai pezzi di tessuto rimasti, dopo che il feto lo hai espulso tu...dalla vagina...

Nell'IVG
abbiamo un feto che è ben lì attaccato...e bisogna andare a staccarlo e aspirarlo e triturarlo per benin...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non me ne intendo
> Ma nel caso di mia moglie il raschiamento é.
> Puliamo il tuo utero dai pezzi di tessuto rimasti, dopo che il feto lo hai espulso tu...dalla vagina...
> 
> ...


Nel caso di tua moglie come nel mio caso (io nemmeno ho fatto il raschiamento)
Ma credo che questo non avvenga sempre. A volte il feto resta all'interno. In quel caso dove sta la diversità?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso di tua moglie come nel mio caso (io nemmeno ho fatto il raschiamento)
> Ma credo che questo non avvenga sempre. A volte il feto resta all'interno. In quel caso dove sta la diversità?


Allora io ho capito che fecero il raschiamento per sicurezza no?
Lei perse il bambino in bagno, la portai all'ospedale e poi la ricoverarono e le fecero raschiamento.
Si verificarono poi le parole del medico eh?

Mia moglie ha fatto la gravidanza quasi sempre a letto e mia figlia è nata ottomina pesava poco più di due kili...
Oggi ne pesa molti di più...

Un conto è che un feto muoia da solo o per cause naturali
Un conto è che muoia perchè una cade dalle scale o fa un incidente

Un conto è che sia vivo e vegeto e vai lì ad accopparlo con un aspiratore.

Ci sono i video su youtube...


----------



## Tebe (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata ma cosa cambia a livello di tecnica di intervento tra un raschiamento per aborto spontaneo e un'interruzione volontaria?


Non cambia praticamente nulla.
Al lato pratico intendo. Poi ci sono umani che vedono quel grumo di cellule come un bambino attaccato con le mani alle pareti uterine urlando di non farsi uccidere.
Tanto chi lo fa è simil Franzoni.


Paura la Franzoni


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non cambia praticamente nulla.
> Al lato pratico intendo. Poi ci sono umani che vedono quel grumo di cellule come un bambino attaccato con le mani alle pareti uterine urlando di non farsi uccidere.
> Tanto chi lo fa è simil Franzoni.
> 
> ...


Mi limitavo infatti alla procedura medica. 
Che abortire non sia una passeggiata nemmeno quando è una scelta meditata credo che sia chiaro a tutti il paragone con la Franzoni e termini come triturato lasciano il tempo che trovano e sanno della peggior propaganda antiabortistica


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso di tua moglie come nel mio caso (io nemmeno ho fatto il raschiamento)
> Ma credo che questo non avvenga sempre. A volte il feto resta all'interno. In quel caso dove sta la diversità?


Anche mia sorella quando l'ha perso non ha avuto perdite di sangue né niente. Ma non c'era più battito. Hanno dovuto raschiarle via tutto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non cambia praticamente nulla.
> Al lato pratico intendo. Poi ci sono umani che vedono quel grumo di cellule come un bambino attaccato con le mani alle pareti uterine urlando di non farsi uccidere.
> Tanto chi lo fa è simil Franzoni.
> 
> ...


Paura sì la Franzoni... come cazzo fa quel marito a lasciarla con i figli? mah... la terranno sempre d'occhio?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anche mia sorella quando l'ha perso non ha avuto perdite di sangue né niente. Ma non c'era più battito. Hanno dovuto raschiarle via tutto.


Appunto. Se fosse stato vivo cosa sarebbe cambiato a livello di intervento? Nulla io credo. Di conseguenza nemmeno le conseguenze possono essere diverse. Fisicamente intendo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Paura sì la Franzoni... come cazzo fa quel marito a lasciarla con i figli? mah... la terranno sempre d'occhio?


Le fará fare un altro figlio. 
Non riapriamo sto discorso che è meglio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. Se fosse stato vivo cosa sarebbe cambiato a livello di intervento? Nulla io credo. Di conseguenza nemmeno le conseguenze possono essere diverse. Fisicamente intendo


boh


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi limitavo infatti alla procedura medica.
> Che abortire non sia una passeggiata nemmeno quando è una scelta meditata credo che sia chiaro a tutti il paragone con la Franzoni e termini come triturato lasciano il tempo che trovano e sanno della peggior propaganda antiabortistica


Vai a vedere i video...
Poi parliamo...

Hai mai visto un video su come si svolge un aborto?

Poi hai voglia

Ogni cellula del mio corpo è antiabortistica...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io mi ricordo lunaiena e le sue ansie
> Come *sappiamo è avanti con gli anni*, anche se non li dimostra per niente...
> E mi ricordo che mi disse dopo la prima ecografia...come se fa ad abortire?
> 
> ...


come osi???:incazzato:

Poche palle già dalla sesta settimana dall'eco
vedi che c'è un cuore che batte ...
a tutti gli effetti c'è una vita che sta crescendo
poi fai le scelte che vuoi 
ma essendoci appena passata 
Non so con che coraggio puoi pensare di abortire 
sia down o no...
gia al tempo del test combinato 
che è solo probabilistico 
sei alla dodicesima settimana e vedi braccia gambe busto testa e il cuore 
Te lo fanno sentire ...

Dici bene io me lo sarei tenuto 
non ho fatto l'amniocentesi 
mio marito però non se la sarebbe sentita 
ma io mi basto da sola come ben sai...

a proposito 
stasera a cena la nipote di 15anni 
mi ha detto che si sposa 
ma visto che si ama talmente tanto 
si sposa con se stessa...


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Per*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Precisiamo
> NOI NON CI SIAMO MAI INCONTRATI.
> 
> OK?



Per tua fortuna no...,per adesso...!


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu che ne pensi di questo?
> 
> http://radiospada.org/2013/06/i-danni-dellaborto-sulle-donne-che-lo-praticano/
> 
> ...


i dati del sito che hai messo mi sembrano un po' di parte (tipo: raddoppia il rischio di cancro al seno? mah!), ma indubbiamente l'aborto non è una passeggiata, anche se fila tutto liscio, tuttavia il fisico ha tante risorse e credo che condurre successivamente una vita sana aiuti molto


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NOn lo so se sia obiettore o meno
> Lui si riferiva all'interruzione VOLONTARIA di gravidanza.
> E a questo mi sono riferito.
> 
> ...


Ma che cavolo dici?  

A livello morale saranno due cose diverse ma a livello pratico si agisce allo stesso modo, tranne se l'aborto spontaneo è stato completo. 

Il tuo amico è un delinquente che dà informazioni false e tu sei un ignorante che le riporti.


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non me ne intendo
> Ma nel caso di mia moglie il raschiamento é.
> Puliamo il tuo utero dai pezzi di tessuto rimasti, dopo che il feto lo hai espulso tu...dalla vagina...
> 
> ...


Ma non ti vergogni a esprimerti così? 

L'embrione non è detto che venga espulso da solo. Mai sentito parlare di aborto interno?  

E comunque un embrione misura meno di 2 cm, non sono etti di tessuto che vanno via quindi non c'è questa grande differenza, se non, ripeto, morale. 

In ogni caso, come ha detto Brunetta, si può essere contro l'aborto senza fare terrorismo psicologico o esprimersi da persona meschina e gretta come stai facendo tu.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Mha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non me ne intendo
> Ma nel caso di mia moglie il raschiamento é.
> Puliamo il tuo utero dai pezzi di tessuto rimasti, dopo che il feto lo hai espulso tu...dalla vagina...
> 
> ...




Un feto aspirato e triturato per benin...queste sono le tue modalità di espressione,io non so più cosa pensare,spero solo che il tuo sia un caso isolato,spero che di uomini come te, ce ne siano pochi,e spero che sta fortuna sia toccata solo a noi.Leggerti mi procura fastidio,quasi nausea,ho i brividi pensando a tua figlia...i brividi veri.Ma è in questo modo e con questa delicatezza che interagisci con lei?


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

in effetti, è nauseante leggere certi commenti ... 
Ma credo, che chi ha un minimo di ratio, non può non accorgersene ... 

Perciò, no comment. Perché si auto-commenta ... 



sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non me ne intendo
> Ma nel caso di mia moglie il raschiamento é.
> Puliamo il tuo utero dai pezzi di tessuto rimasti, dopo che il feto lo hai espulso tu...dalla vagina...
> 
> ...


e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà 
che la si voglia o no...

[video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]

io sono per la vita ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà
> che la si voglia o no...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]
> ...



C'è modo e modo !


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo !


non tutti hanno la tua sensibilità nell'esprimersi


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> non tutti hanno la tua sensibilità nell'esprimersi


Non tutti hanno la tua insensibilità nell'accettare la terminologia di quell'animaletto.Ma non ti sei stancata di fargli da trolley?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà
> che la si voglia o no...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]
> ...


Ma guai a dirla sta verità...guai...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno la tua insensibilità nell'accettare la terminologia di quell'animaletto.Ma non ti sei stancata di fargli da trolley?


Ohi ma guarda che sei una sagoma eh!
basta darti un pochino di corda e butti l'amo
per delle discussioni ...

no non mi mi sono stancata 
quando lo sarò prometto che sarai il primo a saperlo
oc
tranzollo


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guai a dirla sta verità...guai...


Ma tu ad una persona che deve subire un intervento chirurgico, qualsiasi esso sia, vai a dire "guarda che ti aprono, ti tagliano tutte le fasce muscolari, ti infilano tubi ovunque, tagliano, clampano, asportano, aspirano, spaccano, triturano, ricuciono"?
Stiamo parlando di interventi chirurgici, sui quali tu puoi avere la tua idea, ma sui quali devi avere massimo rispetto perchè non sai quello che passa nella testa di una persona. E gli interventi chirurgici, tutti, sono estremamente violenti. Ho avuto la malaugurata idea di vedere il mio intervento, per fortuna l'ho guardato dopo perchè se l'avessi visto prima col cazzo mi ci sarei sottoposta e a quest'ora non starei qui a scrivere.
Per fortuna hanno cominciato a rendere possibile l'aborto, per fortuna si cerca di fare una campagna di prevenzione sulle gravidanze indesiderate. Tempo fa si abortiva di nascosto in casa col serio rischio di mettere in pericolo la vita della ragazza.

Io non sopporto che si faccia sempre terrorismo psicologico. Una donna ha diritto di poter decidere del proprio corpo. Sicuramente sarebbe carino che venisse affiancata da chi non giudica queste scelte e da chi può aiutarla a valutare tutte le possibilità, ma senza parlare in termini simili.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Ohi ma guarda che sei una sagoma eh!
> basta darti un pochino di corda e butti l'amo
> per delle discussioni ...
> 
> ...


Se l'amico tuo è quello normale....ormai gli ride dietro tutto il forum,però come trolley sei encomiabile,stai li ferma al tuo posto,sempre pronta a quotarlo o ad elargire rossi quando lui ti chiede di farlo,anche a chi non si capisce bene se ti sta simpatico o antipatico...ma se il conte ordina....tu agisci,complimenti.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu ad una persona che deve subire un intervento chirurgico, qualsiasi esso sia, vai a dire "guarda che ti aprono, ti tagliano tutte le fasce muscolari, ti infilano tubi ovunque, tagliano, clampano, asportano, aspirano, spaccano, triturano, ricuciono"?
> Stiamo parlando di interventi chirurgici, sui quali tu puoi avere la tua idea, ma sui quali devi avere massimo rispetto perchè non sai quello che passa nella testa di una persona. E gli interventi chirurgici, tutti, sono estremamente violenti. Ho avuto la malaugurata idea di vedere il mio intervento, per fortuna l'ho guardato dopo perchè se l'avessi visto prima col cazzo mi ci sarei sottoposta e a quest'ora non starei qui a scrivere.
> Per fortuna hanno cominciato a rendere possibile l'aborto, per fortuna si cerca di fare una campagna di prevenzione sulle gravidanze indesiderate. Tempo fa si abortiva di nascosto in casa col serio rischio di mettere in pericolo la vita della ragazza.
> 
> Io non sopporto che si faccia sempre terrorismo psicologico. Una donna ha diritto di poter decidere del proprio corpo. Sicuramente sarebbe carino che venisse affiancata da chi non giudica queste scelte e da chi può aiutarla a valutare tutte le possibilità, ma senza parlare in termini simili.



quotissimo
e approvo

Inoltre nessuno sta disquisendo su come si svolge l'intevento ma sulla non diversità tra un intervento con feto morto e uno con feto vivo e sulle diverse conseguenze. 
I termini ad effetto non servono a nessuno


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2014)

*bella*



farfalla ha detto:


> quotissimo
> e approvo
> 
> Inoltre nessuno sta disquisendo su come si svolge l'intevento ma sulla non diversità tra un intervento con feto morto e uno con feto vivo e sulle diverse conseguenze.
> I termini ad effetto non servono a nessuno



Termini ad effetto?A me sembrano solo i soliti termini di un animale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà
> che la si voglia o no...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]
> ...


anch'io, soprattutto per quella di chi la sta già vivendo e non è a te o a chi pensa di poter giudicare che deve rendere conto .


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà
> che la si voglia o no...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]
> ...


dubito che esista qualcuno che è per la morte. 
E detto così sembra che una donna che fa una scelta così dolorosa, lo sia


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

sono frasi fatte ... il dire, sono per la vita ... 
se così fosse fino in fondo ... allora non si userebbe nessuna contraccezione. 
Perché è proprio lì, che avviene il primo NO ... 

Quante volte, avete ... ho ... abbiamo detto no ... 
Non facciamo gli ipocriti ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

sono anni che leggo i deliri antiabortisti del conte e racchiudono tutta l''ipocrisia, la mancanza di sensibilità e la crudeltà mentale di certi cattolici ridicoli predicatori che in realtà non rispettano nemmeno quelli che hanno accanto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

A certe cose non si dovrebbe rispondere. Anche se ammiro chi è riuscito a farlo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono frasi fatte ... il dire, sono per la vita ...
> se così fosse fino in fondo ... allora non si userebbe nessuna contraccezione.
> ...


Ma infatti secondo me uomini che la pensano così dovrebbero evitare anche di masturbarsi.
Sono omicidi seriali. Tutti quei bambini soffocati in un fazzoletto...

Eh!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io, soprattutto per quella di chi la sta già vivendo e non è a te o a chi pensa di poter giudicare che deve rendere conto .



Ovvio che non deve rendere conto a me 
io parlo per me 
Tutti dovrebbero rendere conto a se stessi 
Sempre è comunque 
non lasciarsi condizionare da giudizi di terzi
le scelte dovrebbero essere sempre appoggiate da chi ti sta vicino...
ma come dico e ribadisco parlo per me ...
Senza giudicare o pensare niente di altri che fanno scelte diverse


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ovvio che non deve rendere conto a me
> io parlo per me
> Tutti dovrebbero rendere conto a se stessi
> Sempre è comunque
> ...


allora siamo d'accordo.
 ma se tu posti un video del genere in un forum dove ci sono donne che questa decisione l'hanno presa non dimostri una grande sensibilità.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se l'amico tuo è quello normale....ormai gli ride dietro tutto il forum,però come trolley sei encomiabile,stai li ferma al tuo posto,sempre pronta a quotarlo o ad elargire rossi quando lui ti chiede di farlo,anche a chi non si capisce bene se ti sta simpatico o antipatico..*.ma se il conte ordina.*...tu agisci,complimenti.:rotfl::rotfl:


ma che problema ti crea??
cioè che te frega a te di cosa faccio o non faccio...
ma devi per forza avere sempre qualcuno con cui attaccarti?

ps:le tue risposte non mi interessano più di tanto


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *dubito che esista qualcuno che è per la morte.*
> E detto così sembra che una donna che fa una scelta così dolorosa, lo sia


Il neretto ,per me , non ha significato contrario di quello che ho scritto io...
con :io sono per la vita
intendo che io inteso come IO non ho mi sento di avere nessun diritto sulla vita o morte 
di un'altro essere umano ...
non si se mi spiego...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Senza dire che a 2 mesi un feto è grande un pollice e non ha le dimensioni del bambolotto del video.
E' non è solo questione di dimensioni ma che le dimensioni corrispondono allo sviluppo.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sviluppo_prenatale_umano#mediaviewer/File:Pregnancy_month_by_month.gif
Il fatto che per esemplificare si alterino le dimensioni è significativo delle intenzioni e della correttezza del video.
Sulla correttezza di postarlo qui non è neanche da parlarne.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora siamo d'accordo.
> ma se tu posti un video del genere in un forum dove ci sono donne che questa decisione l'hanno presa non dimostri una grande sensibilità.


Come ho già scritto non tutti abbiamo la stessa sensibilità ...
a me non urta 
lo considero un documentario...
ma in effetti non sono molto sensibile per certi versi...

@sbriciolata:
non c'entra nulla con Treddì 
ma no non allatto  Lunetto come 
ma mi tiro il latte ,anche se già dalla seconda settimana 
sono passata alla polvere
cosi che chiunque può sfamare il mio bambino 
quando lavoro
visto che come pensavo ho avuto 15giorni 
poi ho ripreso il lavoro 
non tempo pieno 
ma lavura bisogna lavura...


in questo senso mi sento mucca...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto non tutti abbiamo la stessa sensibilità ...
> a me non urta
> lo considero un documentario...
> ma in effetti non sono molto sensibile per certi versi...
> ...


pensa che bello se ti postassero un video dove il bambino bambolotto senza il latte materno, poverino , crescerà male per colpa di una madre sciagurata.
però rispetto tanto la tua scelta


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che bello se ti postassero un video dove il bambino bambolotto senza il latte materno, poverino , crescerà male per colpa di una madre sciagurata.
> però rispetto tanto la tua scelta



Oddiomio no!!!
quale madre insensibile e sciagurata  potrebbe essere così crudele ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A certe cose non si dovrebbe rispondere. Anche se ammiro chi è riuscito a farlo.



Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu ad una persona che deve subire un intervento chirurgico, qualsiasi esso sia, vai a dire "guarda che ti aprono, ti tagliano tutte le fasce muscolari, ti infilano tubi ovunque, tagliano, clampano, asportano, aspirano, spaccano, triturano, ricuciono"?
> Stiamo parlando di interventi chirurgici, sui quali tu puoi avere la tua idea, ma sui quali devi avere massimo rispetto perchè non sai quello che passa nella testa di una persona. E gli interventi chirurgici, tutti, sono estremamente violenti. Ho avuto la malaugurata idea di vedere il mio intervento, per fortuna l'ho guardato dopo perchè se l'avessi visto prima col cazzo mi ci sarei sottoposta e a quest'ora non starei qui a scrivere.
> Per fortuna hanno cominciato a rendere possibile l'aborto, per fortuna si cerca di fare una campagna di prevenzione sulle gravidanze indesiderate. Tempo fa si abortiva di nascosto in casa col serio rischio di mettere in pericolo la vita della ragazza.
> 
> Io non sopporto che si faccia sempre terrorismo psicologico. Una donna ha diritto di poter decidere del proprio corpo. Sicuramente sarebbe carino che venisse affiancata da chi non giudica queste scelte e da chi può aiutarla a valutare tutte le possibilità, ma senza parlare in termini simili.


Taglio corto:
Ho detto quel che penso io dell'IVG.

Ma non penso assolutamente NULLA di coloro le quali lo praticano.

Anzi sulle politiche per me il modello da seguire è quello svedese.

Si si tutti sono liberi di decidere di buttarsi sotto un treno...ci mancherebbe...

Termini?
Io uso quelli che mi sembrano appropriati in base a quel che ho visto in quel video.

Cioè ok invece di Polenta diciamo crema di mais
Ok invece di serva diciamo collaboratrice domestica
Ok invece di padrone diciamo datore di lavoro

Ma la sostanza non cambia...
Visto ieri sera no?
Io ho chiamato le forze dell'ordine 112.
Per i baresi erano gli sbirri infami...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dubito che esista qualcuno che è per la morte.
> E detto così sembra che una donna che fa una scelta così dolorosa, lo sia


Mi fa piacere che parli di morte.
Se c'è una morte significa che prima c'era una vita...

Infatti nulla vieta che una persona possa togliere un germoglio per terra...
tanto mica è un albero no?

Ma magari era un germoglio di sequoia...
E le sequoie partono anche loro da un semin sotto terra...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ovvio che non deve rendere conto a me
> io parlo per me
> Tutti dovrebbero rendere conto a se stessi
> Sempre è comunque
> ...


Infatti
ma osserva come chi predica la tolleranza e il rispetto delle idee altrui
poi è il primo a inorridirsi se tali idee non collimano con le proprie...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che problema ti crea??
> cioè che te frega a te di cosa faccio o non faccio...
> ma devi per forza avere sempre qualcuno con cui attaccarti?
> 
> ps:le tue risposte non mi interessano più di tanto


Anche perchè dovresti spiegargli che a comandare sei tu...
e io faccio tutto quello che mi dici di fare no?

Perchè la regina...sei tu...


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si tutti sono liberi di decidere di buttarsi sotto un treno...ci mancherebbe...


Esempio sbagliato, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esempio sbagliato, secondo me.


Secondo te...
Ma a me hanno insegnato che ho il dovere morale ed etico di curare il mio corpo
NOn di maltrattarlo...


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo te...
> Ma a me hanno insegnato che ho il dovere morale ed etico di curare il mio corpo
> NOn di maltrattarlo...


Allora ti auguro di non dover mai subire un intervento chirurgico. 
E non mi venire a dire che l'intervento serve a curare, perchè per natura abbiamo tutti la nostra ora. Soprattutto se i problemi sono asintomatici e a causa di quell'intervento ti toccherà trascinarti problemi mai avuti fino allora.


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo te...
> Ma a me hanno insegnato che ho il dovere morale ed etico di curare il mio corpo
> NOn di maltrattarlo...


ad altri magari hanno insegnato altro... è sacrosanto poter esprimere le proprie idee, ma a certi temi ci si dovrebbe accostare con un minimo di sensibilità. Si può ritenere l'aborto (terapeutico o meno) eticamente sbagliato  e tuttavia essere favorevoli ad una legge che garantisca la libertà di scelta delle donne (io la penso così). A prescindere da ciò, si dovrebbe avere il buon senso di capire che soprattutto quando si esprime un'opinione soggettiva (visto che dichiari che non parli dal punto di vista religioso) la si può presentare senza necessariamente dover ferire chi ha idee opposte. 
Se sei contro l'eutanasia o il suicidio, non è necessario descrivere come una pallottola sfonda il cranio e spappola il cervello, soprattutto se parli con chi ha vissuto un simile dramma da vicino.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ad altri magari hanno insegnato altro... è sacrosanto poter esprimere le proprie idee, ma a certi temi ci si dovrebbe accostare con un minimo di sensibilità. Si può ritenere l'aborto (terapeutico o meno) eticamente sbagliato  e tuttavia essere favorevoli ad una legge che garantisca la libertà di scelta delle donne (io la penso così). A prescindere da ciò, si dovrebbe avere il buon senso di capire che soprattutto quando si esprime un'opinione soggettiva (visto che dichiari che non parli dal punto di vista religioso) la si può presentare senza necessariamente dover ferire chi ha idee opposte.
> Se sei contro l'eutanasia o il suicidio, non è necessario descrivere come una pallottola sfonda il cranio e spappola il cervello, soprattutto se parli con chi ha vissuto un simile dramma da vicino.


Ma infatti
Per questo io non ho postato quel video...

Non ho postato io il video...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> Per questo io non ho postato quel video...
> 
> Non ho postato io il video...


ok... ma pur esprimendo le tue idee certi termini potevi evitarli, sapendo che magari ti leggono persone che hanno affrontato quei momenti. Se ci rifletti, penso che potresti anche ammettere di aver esagerato. Capita eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok... ma pur esprimendo le tue idee certi termini potevi evitarli, sapendo che magari ti leggono persone che hanno affrontato quei momenti. Se ci rifletti, penso che potresti anche ammettere di aver esagerato. Capita eh?


Nessuno è perfetto...
E siamo tutti adulti maturi e vaccinati...

Ok ho esagerato...
Capita...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Nessuno è perfetto*...
> E siamo tutti adulti maturi e vaccinati...
> 
> Ok ho esagerato...
> Capita...


grazie, ma non pretendo tanto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> grazie, ma non pretendo tanto


Io sono l'unico imperfetto in un forum di perfetti no?


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io sono l'unico imperfetto* in un forum di perfetti no?


allora, io ero... d'altronde essendoti scusato, l'imperfetto è perfetto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora, io ero... d'altronde essendoti scusato, l'imperfetto è perfetto.


Ma tornando a bomba
Io penso di questa pubblicità che sia bellissima e toccante.

del resto in albergo c'era una ragazza down totalmente autosufficente

Sono rimasto molto colpito nel notare come questi ragazzi se seguiti facciano cose mirabolanti

Piuttosto io direi vittoria della civiltà
Negli anni andati queste persone erano causa di imbarazzo per gli albergatori e ospiti non desiderati

Ora invece grazie alle battaglie dei genitori di figli down....

Il down non è più così down

E si è capito che i down erano così down anche perchè venivano abbandonati a sè stessi...

Penso anche che a certi ambienti questi pubblicità rechi molto fastidio

Lo stesso che recava a Cavour una persona come don Bosco che mostrava a Cavour che tanti ragazzi di strada erano delinquenti non per natura, ma per incuria...

Ecco che penso.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


Altri siti vedi...ehm...
Ma come si dice il mondo è vario no?

http://www.coordown.it/www/


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tornando a bomba
> Io penso di questa pubblicità che sia bellissima e toccante.
> 
> del resto in albergo c'era una ragazza down totalmente autosufficente
> ...


sulla sindrome di down concordo; perché oggi , grazie a stimoli e medicine, la loro vita è migliorata ed è sempre più proiettata verso l'autonomia anche grazie a questa loro innata autostima che li rende curiosi e collaborativi.invece di spendere soldi in campagne punitive per le madri che decidono altrimenti,
basterebbe un po' d'informazione equilibrata  e  supporti adeguati (il caso che conosco io è di persone che hanno possibilità economiche e culturali...la faccenda cambia molto in altri ambienti)


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e questa purtroppo è la cruda realtà
> che la si voglia o no...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i1USZc5zo7Q]http://youtu.be/i1USZc5zo7Q[/video]
> ...


Ti ho dato un rosso perché quello che hai postato è disgustoso. Semplicemente perché potrebbe ferire a morte una qualsiasi donna che ha preso dolorosamente questa decisione. 
Che pecchi i sensibilità su alcune cose lo hai anche ammesso in diverse circostanze. Ma ogni tanto si può fare uno sforzo. A meno che la tua volontà non fosse quella di colpire in un consapevole slancio di bieco moralismo.
E chi ti scrive queste cose è uno che ha già detto cosa pensa dell'aborto.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> Per questo io non ho postato quel video...
> 
> Non ho postato io il video...


Tu hai scritto di aver usato certi termini per ciò che hai visto, dunque gli hai dato credibilità. 

Dovreste parlare solo di cazzate, tu e la tua amica. Queste cose non sono argomenti per persone di tale superficialità e ignoranza.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla sindrome di down concordo; perché oggi , grazie a stimoli e medicine, la loro vita è migliorata ed è sempre più proiettata verso l'autonomia anche grazie a questa loro innata autostima che li rende curiosi e collaborativi.invece di spendere soldi in* campagne punitive per le madri che decidono altrimenti,*
> basterebbe un po' d'informazione equilibrata  e  supporti adeguati (il caso che conosco io è di persone che hanno possibilità economiche e culturali...la faccenda cambia molto in altri ambienti)



boh io non la vedo così, mi sembra piuttosto un messaggio di speranza per chi ha paura delle diversità
un facile messaggio, perchè vengono ritratti bambini/ragazzini e non adulti, che è un po' la stessa cosa di ritrarre cuccioli con i loro occhioni, nasino e boccucce, fanno quasi sempre lo stesso effetto di tenerezza, che infatti nel mondo animale permette ad alcuni cuccioli di salvarsi o essere adottati


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono l'unico imperfetto in un forum di perfetti no?



no


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io non la vedo così, mi sembra piuttosto un messaggio di speranza per chi ha paura delle diversità
> un facile messaggio, perchè vengono ritratti bambini/ragazzini e non adulti, che è un po' la stessa cosa di ritrarre cuccioli con i loro occhioni, nasino e boccucce, fanno quasi sempre lo stesso effetto di tenerezza, che infatti nel mondo animale permette ad alcuni cuccioli di salvarsi o essere adottati



Ciao

devi ammettere, che il filmato non è rappresentativo, per bambini / ragazzi con la sindrome di down. 
Da ragazza ho lavorato su questo campo e ti assicuro, che molti hanno bisogno di cure continue per tutta
la vita ... non parlano, non sono in nessun campo autosufficienti ... veramente dura ... 
Mentre nel filmato parlano di un futuro, di un lavoro, di indipendenza ... ma ciò non vale per tutti ... 
È disinformativo ... e ha carattere moralistico ... e forse mira di più a creare un'opinione generale ...



sienne


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devi ammettere, che il filmato non è rappresentativo, per bambini / ragazzi con la sindrome di down.
> Da ragazza ho lavorato su questo campo e ti assicuro, che molti hanno bisogno di cure continue per tutta
> ...



infatti parlavo di facile messaggio, hanno scelto non a caso bambini, carini e sempre sorridenti, etc. etc.
tuttavia continuo a non vederne il lato punitivo per chi non li vuole, piuttosto una sorta di finto stupore: come si fa a non volere simili creature?


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti parlavo di facile messaggio, hanno scelto non a caso bambini, carini e sempre sorridenti, etc. etc.
> tuttavia continuo a non vederne il lato punitivo per chi non li vuole, piuttosto una sorta di finto stupore: come si fa a non volere simili creature?



Ciao

scusa, ti ho malinteso ... 
Credo, almeno è stato ciò che mi ha dato noia è, che colpisce di più coloro che non sono coinvolti,
per formarsi una opinione a riguardo. Cioè come creare una opinione "pubblica" ... 
Tutto ciò mette ancora maggiormente in difficoltà una donna / coppia che ha deciso di abortire ... 
Le mura che si possono creare con delle opinioni superficiali sono difficili da abbattere ... 

Se mai, una pubblicità che sensibilizza l'opinione a migliorare le condizioni ... 
Cioè, renderci tutti responsabili ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devi ammettere, che il filmato non è rappresentativo, per bambini / ragazzi con la sindrome di down.
> Da ragazza ho lavorato su questo campo e ti assicuro, che molti hanno bisogno di cure continue per tutta
> ...


O quantomeno, a fianco di questo filmato fate vedere anche realtà down diverse
La zia di mio marito ha avute due figli down (morti entrambi a 30 e a 40 anni) e se vedesse quel filmato, nonostante il bene immenso che ha avuto verso i suoi figli, credo che qualche motivo di incazzatura per aver vissuto una realtà e vita ben diversa lo avrebbe


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> no


No2:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> No2:mrgreen:



hai visto la foto del cane sfigato che ho in affido?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai visto la foto del cane sfigato che ho in affido?:mrgreen:


no dove?


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> no dove?



http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20985-i-nostri-animali

la pitbull...è anche lievemente strabica:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti ho dato un rosso perché quello che hai postato è disgustoso. Semplicemente perché potrebbe ferire a morte una qualsiasi donna che ha preso dolorosamente questa decisione.
> Che pecchi i sensibilità su alcune cose lo hai anche ammesso in diverse circostanze. Ma ogni tanto si può fare uno sforzo. A meno che la tua volontà non fosse quella di colpire in un consapevole slancio di bieco moralismo.
> E chi ti scrive queste cose è uno che ha già detto cosa pensa dell'aborto.
> 
> Buscopann


voglio pensare e penso che sia una decisione dolorosa 
per qualsiasi donna ...
ma ciò non toglie che avviene in questo modo ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io non la vedo così, mi sembra piuttosto un messaggio di speranza per chi ha paura delle diversità
> *un facile messaggio*, perchè vengono ritratti bambini/ragazzini e non adulti, che è un po' la stessa cosa di ritrarre cuccioli con i loro occhioni, nasino e boccucce, fanno quasi sempre lo stesso effetto di tenerezza, che infatti nel mondo animale permette ad alcuni cuccioli di salvarsi o essere adottati


appunto.
parlavo infatti di informazione che ti dia certamente un buon messaggio di speranza (che secondo me c'è ed è reale) ma nello stesso tempo si ponesse delle domande pratiche sull'avvenire di queste persone.
altrimenti risulta sterile e si presta ad interpretazioni come quella che ho dato io


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20985-i-nostri-animali
> 
> la pitbull...è anche lievemente strabica:singleeye:


Ma povera!!

Quanti anni?


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto.
> parlavo infatti di informazione che ti dia certamente un buon messaggio di speranza (che secondo me c'è ed è reale) ma nello stesso tempo si ponesse delle domande pratiche sull'avvenire di queste persone.
> altrimenti risulta sterile e si presta ad *interpretazioni come quella che ho dato io*



cioè l'interpretazione punitiva per le non-madri? boh io non la colgo, davvero


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20985-i-nostri-animali
> 
> la pitbull...è anche lievemente strabica:singleeye:


sfigati sono gli idioti che li abbandonano


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devi ammettere, che il filmato non è rappresentativo, per bambini / ragazzi con la sindrome di down.
> Da ragazza ho lavorato su questo campo e ti assicuro, che molti hanno bisogno di cure continue per tutta
> ...



devi aver visto un caso ben grave...
molti  down oggi studiano, fanno sport e vivono da soli


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma povera!!
> 
> Quanti anni?



credo 3...è americana di pura razza, usata per sfornare cuccioli da vendere, infatti ha anche la mastite...oltre alla filaria (ma curabile), poi è stata abbandonata credo 3 volte, ha paura dei temporali, ulula quando sente le sirene, non sa giocare con niente, e secondo me ha paura di essere abbandonata ancora


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> voglio pensare e penso che sia una decisione dolorosa
> per qualsiasi donna ...
> ma ciò non toglie che avviene in questo modo ...


Allora metti pure il video di cosa succede a uno che muore arso vivo. Magari tra di noi esiste qualcuno che ha perso una persona cara proprio in questa maniera.  Non vedeva l'ora di guardarsi un tale reperto documentaristico.
Se insisti e non chiedi neppure scusa  per quello che hai postato dimostri solo molta idiozia. Indipendentemente dal tuo livello di sensibilità. 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> devi aver visto un caso ben grave...
> molti  down oggi studiano, fanno sport e vivono da soli



Ciao

stavo sì su un reparto di casi duri ... 
Ma anche negli scout nonostante tutto, avevamo casi così. 
Anche farfalla ha riportato della sua esperienza ... 
che si allontana da quella del filmato. 

È un mondo molto variato e grande ... 
Però è vero, ed è una vera conquista quello che hai scritto. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stavo sì su un reparto di casi duri ...
> Ma anche negli scout nonostante tutto, avevamo casi così.
> ...


esulando dal filmato sì, hanno aspettative di vita più brevi della nostra ma in 20 anni sono cambiate tantissime cose e raddoppiate le speranze di allungargliele


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora metti pure il video di cosa succede a uno che muore arso vivo. Magari tra di noi esiste qualcuno che ha perso una persona cara proprio in questa maniera.  Non vedeva l'ora di guardarsi un tale reperto documentaristico.
> Se insisti e non chiedi neppure scusa  per quello che hai postato dimostri solo molta idiozia. Indipendentemente dal tuo livello di sensibilità.
> 
> Buscopann



Fammi capire dovrei chiedere scusa altrimenti sono un
idiota?
forse ho letto male?


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

il video era inutile ... perché sappiamo tutti molto bene, in cosa consiste un aborto,
voluto o dovuto ... per mille motivi personale e molto privati e delicati ... 

Tutta la discussione a riguardo l'ho trovata fastidiosa ... priva di rispetto e di tatto. 
Partendo, con delle false informazioni a riguardo fino a descriverlo con aggettivi brutali. 
E visto che non bastava ... il filmato. A che pro? A CHE PRO? ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire dovrei chiedere scusa altrimenti sono un
> idiota?
> forse ho letto male?


Idiota è anche chi non riconosce di aver fatto una cazzata. Sei sempre in tempo per farmi ricredere che non è così. 

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> credo 3...è americana di pura razza, usata per sfornare cuccioli da vendere, infatti ha anche la mastite...oltre alla filaria (ma curabile), poi è stata abbandonata credo 3 volte, ha paura dei temporali, ulula quando sente le sirene, non sa giocare con niente, e secondo me ha paura di essere abbandonata ancora


cazzo ...
io con un cane anni fa ho fatto una fatica bestia ...
Non aveva problemi di salute ma credo dai denti che non aveva più 
ed aveva due anni fosse picchiato con bastoni e preso a calci...
un pastire tedesco ora di dodici anni
ma è stato aggressivo per parecchi anni 
poi con le nipoti piccole è stata dura ma c'è l'abbiamo fatta ora è 
un coccolone 
che comincia ad invecchiare ma un coccolone anche con il mio Lunetto


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Idiota è anche chi non riconosce di aver fatto una cazzata. Sei sempre in tempo per farmi ricredere che non è così.
> 
> Buscopann


ma questa è violenza psicologica !!
vuoi cercare di convincermi che quello che ho postato io è una cazzata idiota 
dando per scontato che le tue non lo sono ?
ma chi sei JB sotto mentite spoglie 
Ma robe da non credere 

guarda lascia stare non è che stanotte non dormo se non ti ricredi...
non mi disturba ...


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cazzo ...
> io con un cane anni fa ho fatto una fatica bestia ...
> Non aveva problemi di salute ma credo dai denti che non aveva più
> ed aveva due anni fosse picchiato con bastoni e preso a calci...
> ...



ecco infatti mi sono dimenticata di dire che l'altro giorno il mio compagno stava finendo di vestirsi e aveva ancora la cintura in mano, e lei è scappata da me, credo che la prendessero a cinghiate
però i bambini le piacciono molto, è molto dolce:smile:
comunque il penultimo padrone lo hanno arrestato la notte scorsa perchè ha picchiato i carabinieri, è un pazzo, fa sempre così, purtroppo qui per questi esaltati va di moda tenere un certo tipo di razze


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il video era inutile ... perché sappiamo tutti molto bene, in cosa consiste un aborto,
> voluto o dovuto ... per mille motivi personale e molto privati e delicati ...
> ...


Ciao...
Ovviamente ti quoto 

L'unico pro, per loro, è farsi notare.

Non voglio pensare che abbiano scritto certe cose con malignità, per far soffrire chi ci è passato, anche se il sospetto viene.

Conte ormai aveva annoiato con le sue frasi razziste. Ha trovato "altro" per provocare. 

Luna invece è semplicemente superficiale e infantile. 
"è la verità, quindi va bene"

Qualcuno le spiegasse che quel video è una montatura orribile. Se ci arriva.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti mi sono dimenticata di dire che l'altro giorno il mio compagno stava finendo di vestirsi e aveva ancora la cintura in mano, e lei è scappata da me, *credo che la prendessero a cinghiate*
> però i bambini le piacciono molto, è molto dolce:smile:
> comunque il penultimo padrone lo hanno arrestato la notte scorsa perchè ha picchiato i carabinieri, è un pazzo, fa sempre così, purtroppo qui per questi esaltati va di moda tenere un certo tipo di razze


Bastardi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

però, free...stai facendo un buon lavoro perchè ha l'aria felice e per nulla il musetto dei cani picchiati


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Ovviamente ti quoto
> 
> L'unico pro, per loro, è farsi notare.
> ...


anche questa è violenza pscicologici ...
poi quello tra le virgolette lo dici tu non io
Io ho scritto altro ...
ma se vi /ti piace prendere post e adattarli per me va bene ...


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Ovviamente ti quoto
> 
> L'unico pro, per loro, è farsi notare.
> ...



Ciao 

c'è ben poco da aggiungere. Poi Brunetta ha tentato di spiegarlo ...  ... 
Manca proprio l'onesta intellettuale ... solo giochetti sporchi ... con false info ecc. 

E pensare, che non si tratta di essere pro o contro ... 
ognuno può avere una propria opinione ... 



sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti mi sono dimenticata di dire che l'altro giorno il mio compagno stava finendo di vestirsi e aveva ancora la cintura in mano, e lei è scappata da me, credo che la prendessero a cinghiate
> però i bambini le piacciono molto, è molto dolce:smile:
> comunque il penultimo padrone lo hanno arrestato la notte scorsa perchè ha picchiato i carabinieri, è un pazzo, fa sempre così, *purtroppo qui per questi esaltati va di moda tenere un certo tipo di razze*


anche qui ...
poi chi ne paga le conseguenze sono sempre 
gli animali ...
ma percarita non postare video perché il 
turbamento é dietro l'angolo...
diciamoci ciò che succede in un orecchio 
ma ocio!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

stai parlando di cose ben diverse.
la violenza sugli animali è oggettiva, che l'aborto (entro i termini indicati dalla legge) sia omicidio  è ad oggi è  falso  .è sacrosanto tu decida di non farlo mai ma sei obbligata a rispettare le decisioni degli altri   





lunaiena ha detto:


> anche qui ...
> poi chi ne paga le conseguenze sono sempre
> gli animali ...
> ma percarita non postare video perché il
> ...


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza dire che a 2 mesi un feto è grande un pollice e non ha le dimensioni del bambolotto del video.
> E' non è solo questione di dimensioni ma che le dimensioni corrispondono allo sviluppo.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sviluppo_prenatale_umano#mediaviewer/File:Pregnancy_month_by_month.gif
> Il fatto che per esemplificare si alterino le dimensioni è significativo delle intenzioni e della correttezza del video.
> Sulla correttezza di postarlo qui non è neanche da parlarne.



Ciao

ti quoto ... perché hai detto più che tutto ... 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche qui ...
> poi chi ne paga le conseguenze sono sempre
> gli animali ...
> ma percarita non postare video perché il
> ...


stai paragonando la violenza sugli animali a una scelta dolorosa come decidere di non tenere un figlio
Scusa ma davvero stride parecchio


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

ma oltre tutto ... il video è manipolato ... 
proprio perché vi sono delle intenzioni dietro ... 

Corretto? ... 


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai parlando di cose ben diverse.
> la violenza sugli animali è oggettiva, che l'aborto (entro i termini indicati dalla legge) sia omicidio  è ad oggi è  falso  .è sacrosanto tu decida di non farlo mai ma sei obbligata a rispettare le decisioni degli altri


Non ho mai detto che sia vero 
e neanche mai detto che non rispetto le decisioni degli altri

ma non sono obbligata a chiedere scusa su che basi poi non so...
dai ero ironica 
perché proprio rasentiamo il ridicolo...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che sia vero
> e neanche mai detto che non rispetto le decisioni degli altri
> 
> ma non sono obbligata a chiedere scusa su che basi poi non so...
> ...


però rispondi a me, non fare un post cumulativo.
facevi ironia su un discorso lontano dall'essere paragonabile all'aborto .un video che mostra della violenza sugli animali rende la gente più sensibile e critica verso chi l'attua.


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche questa è violenza pscicologici ...
> poi quello tra le virgolette lo dici tu non io
> Io ho scritto altro ...
> ma se vi /ti piace prendere post e adattarli per me va bene ...


Per fortuna tutti sanno leggere e tutti si ricordano quello che hai scritto. 

Ti sei scusata? 

No. 

Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io non la vedo così, mi sembra piuttosto un messaggio di speranza per chi ha paura delle diversità
> un facile messaggio, perchè vengono ritratti bambini/ragazzini e non adulti, che è un po' la stessa cosa di ritrarre cuccioli con i loro occhioni, nasino e boccucce, fanno quasi sempre lo stesso effetto di tenerezza, che infatti nel mondo animale permette ad alcuni cuccioli di salvarsi o essere adottati


Ben per questo ha fatto imbufalire chi ha figli con disabilità e ben questo è colpevolizzante.
E' nella linea di tutte le campagne antiabortiste che insinuano che qualunque embrione o feto sarebbe potuto diventare Leonardo o lo scopritore della cura del cancro. 
E' una visione di destra come se essere un semplice essere umano o un disabile brutto e antipatico (oh hanno diritto di essere anche questo come ognuno di noi) e difficile da trattare e come se crescere e rapportarsi con disabili adulti non comporti fatiche fisiche, psicologiche ed emotive che possono essere gravose al limite dell'insopportabile. Infatti poi in quella visione ci si deve affidare sempre e comunque alle proprie risorse, se "normali", o alla carità e al buon cuore se diversi (ma una diversità carina che non disturbi o non metta in discussione le nostre sicurezze e convinzioni) perché i diritti vanno "meritati" così come ogni tassa pagata deve corrispondere un servizio per sé.

Tra i diritti di tutti vi è anche quello di essere di destra, purtroppo  :mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai parlando di cose ben diverse.
> la violenza sugli animali è oggettiva, *che l'aborto (entro i termini indicati dalla legge) sia omicidio  è ad oggi è  falso*  .è sacrosanto tu decida di non farlo mai ma sei obbligata a rispettare le decisioni degli altri



è falso perchè nessuno è ancora nato, e infatti l'aborto è interruzione di una gravidanza, tuttavia non facciamo finta di ignorare che purtroppo ci sono persone che ricorrono all'aborto come ultima spiaggia per non avere figli, non avendoci pensato per tempo
che poi sia lo stesso un'esperienza dolorosa e/o che se ne pentano, è vero, però è anche vero che c'è chi lo fa per quel motivo
almeno io ne conosco un po', una addirittura due volte, è andata pure in inghilterra perchè era fuori termini, un'altra è rimasta incinta, ha abortito e poi ha sposato lo stesso uomo e ha avuto due figli (sic!), un'altra era incinta di uno e ha abortito per sposare un altro, dopo la laurea...insomma si vede un po' di tutto, come al solito


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo ha fatto imbufalire chi ha figli con disabilità e ben questo è colpevolizzante.
> E' nella linea di tutte le campagne antiabortiste che insinuano che qualunque embrione o feto sarebbe potuto diventare Leonardo o lo scopritore della cura del cancro.
> E' una visione di destra come se essere un semplice essere umano o *un disabile brutto e antipatico (oh hanno diritto di essere anche questo come ognuno di noi)* e difficile da trattare e come se crescere e rapportarsi con disabili adulti non comporti fatiche fisiche, psicologiche ed emotive che possono essere gravose al limite dell'insopportabile. Infatti poi in quella visione ci si deve affidare sempre e comunque alle proprie risorse, se "normali", o alla carità e al buon cuore se diversi (ma una diversità carina che non disturbi o non metta in discussione le nostre sicurezze e convinzioni) perché i diritti vanno "meritati" così come ogni tassa pagata deve corrispondere un servizio per sé.
> 
> Tra i diritti di tutti vi è anche quello di essere di destra, purtroppo  :mrgreen:



sempre detto, infatti il mio "socio" di ufficio, che è disabile, è insopportabile in modo grave, però siamo amici lo stesso e gli voglio bene, anche se ogni tanto gli tirerei volentieri la sedia a rotelle in testa
è un po' il "guaio" di quasi tutte le minoranze, che "devono" essere simpatiche per forza, altrimenti sei politicamente scorretto...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> è falso perchè nessuno è ancora nato, e infatti l'aborto è interruzione di una gravidanza, tuttavia non facciamo finta di ignorare che purtroppo ci sono persone che ricorrono all'aborto come ultima spiaggia per non avere figli, non avendoci pensato per tempo
> che poi sia lo stesso un'esperienza dolorosa e/o che se ne pentano, è vero, però è anche vero che c'è chi lo fa per quel motivo
> almeno io ne conosco un po', una addirittura due volte, è andata pure in inghilterra perchè era fuori termini, un'altra è rimasta incinta, ha abortito e poi ha sposato lo stesso uomo e ha avuto due figli (sic!), un'altra era incinta di uno e ha abortito per sposare un altro, dopo la laurea...insomma si vede un po' di tutto, come al solito


Pensa che il comma della legge che autorizza l'aborto in caso di pericolo per la salute fisica o psicologica della madre, che è stato contestato dai favorevoli all'autodeterminazione della donna che non avrebbero voluto condizioni) è proprio quello che afferma che le ragioni sono della donna, di quella specifica donna in quel preciso momento e che non spetta a nessuno giudicare, se non un medico.
Pensa che assomiglia alla dicitura della normativa che permette di prolungare l'assenza dal lavoro per accudire il bambino dopo il parto.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma questa è violenza psicologica !!
> vuoi cercare di convincermi che quello che ho postato io è una cazzata idiota
> dando per scontato che le tue non lo sono ?
> ma chi sei JB sotto mentite spoglie
> ...


Il video che hai postato non è una cazzata.  È il decidere di postarlo che lo è stato. Anzi. È una cosa e un gesto disgustoso, sapendo che tra chi legge ci potrebbe essere una donna che ha deciso dolorosamente di abortire.
Non capisci un cazzo. Ma la stupidità infatti non ha limiti come ha detto qualcun'altro. E non mi sorprende neppure che tu non lo capisca. Altrimenti non sarebbe stupidità,  ma violenza gratuita. 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> è falso perchè nessuno è ancora nato, e infatti l'aborto è interruzione di una gravidanza, tuttavia non facciamo finta di ignorare che purtroppo ci sono persone che ricorrono all'aborto come ultima spiaggia per non avere figli, non avendoci pensato per tempo
> che poi sia lo stesso un'esperienza dolorosa e/o che se ne pentano, è vero, però è anche vero che c'è chi lo fa per quel motivo
> almeno io ne conosco un po', una addirittura due volte, è andata pure in inghilterra perchè era fuori termini, un'altra è rimasta incinta, ha abortito e poi ha sposato lo stesso uomo e ha avuto due figli (sic!), un'altra era incinta di uno e ha abortito per sposare un altro, dopo la laurea...insomma si vede un po' di tutto, come al solito



Ciao

questo, però, è un'altro argomento ... 
e penso, che lo sai bene ... 


sienne


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo, però, è un'altro argomento ...
> e penso, che lo sai bene ...
> ...



un video sull'aborto, per quanto "manipolato", ma per il momento non occupiamocene, fa vedere come si svolge l'operazione, a prescindere dai motivi per i quali viene fatta
credo che gli antiabortisti siano contrari a ogni tipo di aborto/motivazione, o sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> un video sull'aborto, per quanto "manipolato", ma per il momento non occupiamocene, fa vedere come si svolge l'operazione, a prescindere dai motivi per i quali viene fatta
> credo che gli antiabortisti siano contrari a ogni tipo di aborto/motivazione, o sbaglio?


Si può essere contro e fare anche propaganda ma non in modo manipolatorio e irrispettoso.
L'aborto segue procedure diverse anche in relazione alle settimane di gravidanza. E non cedo che sia questo il luogo per informarsi.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai parlando di cose ben diverse.
> la violenza sugli animali è oggettiva, che l'aborto (entro i termini indicati dalla legge) sia omicidio  è ad oggi è  falso  .è sacrosanto tu decida di non farlo mai ma sei obbligata a rispettare le decisioni degli altri


Le differenze son ben diverse anche per un altro motivo.
I video che trattano la violenza sugli  animali non servono a redimere chi la commette, ma a sensibilizzare chi li guarda.
Un video di un aborto può anche sensibilizzare, ma sbatterlo in faccia anche a chi deve eventualmente convivere col dolore di una tale scelta è da mentecatti.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo ha fatto imbufalire chi ha figli con disabilità e ben questo è colpevolizzante.
> E' nella linea di tutte le campagne antiabortiste che insinuano che qualunque embrione o feto sarebbe potuto diventare Leonardo o lo scopritore della cura del cancro.
> E' una visione di destra come se essere un semplice essere umano o un disabile brutto e antipatico (oh hanno diritto di essere anche questo come ognuno di noi) e difficile da trattare e come se crescere e rapportarsi con disabili adulti non comporti fatiche fisiche, psicologiche ed emotive che possono essere gravose al limite dell'insopportabile. Infatti poi in quella visione ci si deve affidare sempre e comunque alle proprie risorse, se "normali", o alla carità e al buon cuore se diversi (ma una diversità carina che non disturbi o non metta in discussione le nostre sicurezze e convinzioni) perché i diritti vanno "meritati" così come ogni tassa pagata deve corrispondere un servizio per sé.
> 
> Tra i diritti di tutti vi è anche quello di essere di destra, purtroppo  :mrgreen:


visione di destra?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> visione di destra?


Sì.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può essere contro e fare anche propaganda ma non in modo manipolatorio e irrispettoso.
> L'aborto segue procedure diverse anche in relazione alle settimane di gravidanza.* E non cedo che sia questo il luogo per informarsi*.



informarsi no, però secondo me non è il luogo che sminuisce o meno il sorgere di dubbi o curiosità, in generale
ogni luogo va bene, se fa usare la testa


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.

Siamo molto più figli della Rupe Tarpea che delle fantateorie economiche dello NSDAP.  ammesso che lo NSDAP possa essere assimilato ad una destra vera.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.
> 
> Siamo molto più figli della Rupe Tarpea che delle fantateorie economiche dello NSDAP.  ammesso che lo NSDAP possa essere assimilato ad una destra vera.


Non so cosa c'entrino i riferimenti che hai citato con quello che ho scritto io.


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa c'entrino i riferimenti che hai citato con quello che ho scritto io.


io non capisco cosa c'entri la visione di destra col problema dell'aborto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> informarsi no, però secondo me non è il luogo che sminuisce o meno il sorgere di dubbi o curiosità, in generale
> ogni luogo va bene, se fa usare la testa


Intendevo che non è il luogo per pubblicare video o trattati medici sull'argomento sia perché ognuno li può reperire facilmente in rete sia perché sarebbero indelicati per i motivi esposti fin qui..


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che non è il luogo per pubblicare video o trattati medici sull'argomento sia perché ognuno li può reperire facilmente in rete sia perché sarebbero indelicati per i motivi esposti fin qui..



ah, ok
però questi motivi non fanno di chi li pubblica un idiota ignorante, secondo me...o sbaglio?
almeno, io ritengo l'ignoranza e l'idiozia cose gravi, qua come al solito volano paroloni, vabbè, avanti savoia:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> informarsi no, però secondo me non è il luogo che sminuisce o meno il sorgere di dubbi o curiosità, in generale
> ogni luogo va bene, se fa usare la testa



Ciao

uno dei problemi sta proprio qui ... non fa usare la testa,
perché per far prevalere la propria idea, si ha divulgato info errati ... 

Non centra nulla con un confronto sano ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok
> però questi motivi non fanno di chi li pubblica un idiota ignorante, secondo me...o sbaglio?
> almeno, io ritengo l'ignoranza e l'idiozia cose gravi, qua come al solito volano paroloni, vabbè, avanti savoia:singleeye:


Ignoranti lo siamo un po' tutti.
Idiota no ed è offensivo. Meglio che "in malafede".
I Savoia sono fuori dalle scatole, per fortuna :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non capisco cosa c'entri la visione di destra col problema dell'aborto.


quoto... che poi la selezione eugenetica avveniva proprio in un regime di destra... sempre ammettendo, come dici tu, che il nazionalsocialismo fosse davvero accostabile a ciò che normalmente si intende oggi per destra.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> è falso perchè nessuno è ancora nato, e infatti l'aborto è interruzione di una gravidanza, tuttavia* non facciamo finta di ignorare che purtroppo ci sono persone che ricorrono all'aborto come ultima spiaggia per non avere figli, non avendoci pensato per tempo*
> che poi sia lo stesso un'esperienza dolorosa e/o che se ne pentano, è vero, però è anche vero che c'è chi lo fa per quel motivo
> almeno io ne conosco un po', una addirittura due volte, è andata pure in inghilterra perchè era fuori termini, un'altra è rimasta incinta, ha abortito e poi ha sposato lo stesso uomo e ha avuto due figli (sic!), un'altra era incinta di uno e ha abortito per sposare un altro, dopo la laurea...insomma si vede un po' di tutto, come al solito


non ho capito chi fa finta e perché francamente e che importanza abbia ai fini del discorso


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

anche perché all'inizio del tred con buscopann abbiamo affermato l'importanza primaria della prevenzione


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per fortuna tutti sanno leggere e tutti si ricordano quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Ti sei scusata?
> 
> ...


ohi ma voi siete fuori di testa !!
mi dovrei scusare per cosa 
ma mi par di essere a scuola con le maestrine 
come leggono me leggono te e leggono altri 
non perché uno non due o tre non son d'accordo e la pensano allo stesso 
modo fan diventare le cose vere ...
ma robe da matti...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non capisco cosa c'entri la visione di destra col problema dell'aborto.


Io parlato di destra in riferimento a una visione che fa immaginare gradevolezza e merito per ottenere diritti e quindi rappresenta anche la disabilità come gradevole, caricando il singolo di responsabilità di cui la comunità non si fa carico.
Questo non ha nulla a che fare con la destra nazista che aveva una visione totalitaria anche nelle scelte che consideriamo private. In questo senso i totalitarismi anche di sinistra sono stati molto simili. I totalitarismi sono totalitarismi.
Sono quasi certa che chi ha voluto e realizzato quella pubblicità non avesse la consapevolezza di trasmettere quello che ha trasmesso.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> stai paragonando la violenza sugli animali a una scelta dolorosa come decidere di non tenere un figlio
> Scusa ma davvero stride parecchio



Se noti al solito c'e una faccina 
era un paragone ironico 
capisco che la mia ironia non venga capita 

ma dal tronde IO non mi sono mai permessa di 
dare degli appellativi a nessuno (non mi riferisco a te eh!)
posso essere in disaccordo con chichessia 
ma mai mi permetterei di dare dell'idiota ,dello stupido ,
addirittura del mentecatto...
Per passare poi a dover chiedere scusa 
quindi perdonami ma  più che essere ironica (anche di pessimo gusto se vuoi)
non mi rimane ...
eppure a parte me qui la sensibilità dovrebbe esser di casa 
allucinante...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah, ok
> però questi motivi non fanno di chi li pubblica un idiota ignorante, secondo me...o sbaglio?
> almeno, io ritengo l'ignoranza e l'idiozia cose gravi, qua come al solito volano paroloni, vabbè, avanti savoia:singleeye:


Vaglielo a dire al tuo amico ispettore dei paroloni. Che a lui ne scappano di più pesanti e per motivi ben più futili dell'aborto.

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il video che hai postato non è una cazzata.  È il decidere di postarlo che lo è stato. Anzi. È una cosa e un gesto disgustoso, sapendo che tra chi legge ci potrebbe essere una donna che ha deciso dolorosamente di abortire.
> Non capisci un cazzo. Ma la stupidità infatti non ha limiti come ha detto qualcun'altro. E non mi sorprende neppure che tu non lo capisca. Altrimenti non sarebbe stupidità,  ma violenza gratuita.
> 
> Buscopann


Per fortuna che ci sei tu che capisci tutto 
e sei sensibilissimo...
grazie di esistere...
Genio


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ohi ma voi siete fuori di testa !!
> mi dovrei scusare per cosa
> ma mi par di essere a scuola con le maestrine
> come leggono me leggono te e leggono altri
> ...


Provo a spiegartelo ancora.

Ti devi scusare perché sei stata insensibile e irrispettosa a postare quel video. 

Faccio un paragone gentile.
Ti sarebbe piaciuto, mentre eri incinta, che qualcuno avesse postato nel tuo 3d link o video sui dolori del parto? Sui rischi? Sulla mortalità per parto? 

Credo di no. 
Ma anche se non ti avesse dato fastidio, nessuno lo ha fatto. Per cui, come sono stati dimostrati sensibilità e rispetto verso di te, è il minimo che tu ti comporti con altrettanto riguardo.


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Luna,

forse il tutto si intende meglio, se spieghi le motivazioni ... 
e in che forma, avrebbe dovuto contribuire alla discussione ... 

Un perché ci sarà pur stato. Qualcosa ti ha dato fastidio,
se no, non avresti scritto che questa è la crude verità,
sottolineando la descrizione del Conte a riguardo ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma questa è violenza psicologica !!
> vuoi cercare di convincermi che quello che ho postato io è una cazzata idiota
> dando per scontato che le tue non lo sono ?
> ma chi sei JB sotto mentite spoglie
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao...
> Ovviamente ti quoto
> 
> L'unico pro, per loro, è farsi notare.
> ...


Senti questa tappeto rosso per il dono del sangue...

Sai cosa fanno da me?

Tutti i donatori "rinunciano" al rimborso spese e lo mettono in cassa...

A fine anno si fanno una bella gita tutti assieme...

Tappeto rosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai parlando di cose ben diverse.
> la violenza sugli animali è oggettiva, che l'aborto (entro i termini indicati dalla legge) sia omicidio  è ad oggi è  falso  .è sacrosanto tu decida di non farlo mai ma sei obbligata a rispettare le decisioni degli altri


Perchè è falso?
Perchè qualcuno ha deciso che un feto non è un essere umano?
Una persona?

Benissimus
E se domani capitasse una legge che dice

Chi soffre di cancro non ha diritto a cure mediche
Perchè tanto è condannato a morte certa...

Ribadisco il concetto
Non è detto che ciò che sia legale sia un bene, per me.

Infatti la legislazione svedese ammette l'aborto
ma lo considera un danno sociale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non capisco cosa c'entri la visione di destra col problema dell'aborto.


C'entra perchè lei è di sinistra no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo ha fatto imbufalire chi ha figli con disabilità e ben questo è colpevolizzante.
> E' nella linea di tutte le campagne antiabortiste che insinuano che qualunque embrione o feto sarebbe potuto diventare Leonardo o lo scopritore della cura del cancro.
> E' una visione di destra come se essere un semplice essere umano o un disabile brutto e antipatico (oh hanno diritto di essere anche questo come ognuno di noi) e difficile da trattare e come se crescere e rapportarsi con disabili adulti non comporti fatiche fisiche, psicologiche ed emotive che possono essere gravose al limite dell'insopportabile. Infatti poi in quella visione ci si deve affidare sempre e comunque alle proprie risorse, se "normali", o alla carità e al buon cuore se diversi (ma una diversità carina che non disturbi o non metta in discussione le nostre sicurezze e convinzioni) perché i diritti vanno "meritati" così come ogni tassa pagata deve corrispondere un servizio per sé.
> 
> Tra i diritti di tutti vi è anche quello di essere di destra, purtroppo  :mrgreen:


A me sembra un tuo luogo comune
In verità a me sembra che proprio il mondo femminile più giovane di te e a passo con i tempi, chieda
una revisione della 194...
Mi pare che ci sia un altro partito oltre a quello pro e no aborto

Quello delle pentite
Che si sentono tradite in quanto c'è scarsissima informazione sulle conseguenze fisiche e psicologiche dell'aborto...

E mi pare che le nuove donne chiedano che sia messo nero su bianco anche qualcosa sulle conseguenze e i rischi che si corrono...per una scelta più CONSAPEVOLE e OBIETTIVA.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra un tuo luogo comune
> In verità a me sembra che proprio il mondo femminile più giovane di te e a passo con i tempi, chieda
> una revisione della 194...
> Mi pare che ci sia un altro partito oltre a quello pro e no aborto
> ...


Sono d'accordo al 1000% con l'ultimo paragrafo del tuo post. In realtà però anche la legge attuale dà molta importanza all'informazione.  Il problema è che viene applicata non sempre in modo ottimale da questo punto di vista.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo al 1000% con l'ultimo paragrafo del tuo post. In realtà però anche la legge attuale dà molta importanza all'informazione.  Il problema è che viene applicata non sempre in modo ottimale da questo punto di vista.
> 
> Buscopann


SI.
Sono d'accordo.

Ma mi piace che le nuove donne, che non sono nè di destra nè di sinistra, ma soprattutto DONNE esigano un servizio migliore, e non da consultorio ciafeca stile anni 70.

A me piace che loro dicano
Dopo anni di 194 tiriamo le somme e diciamo

Fu vera gloria ed emancipazione per noi donne?

Poi se andiamo a vedere ogni stato ha la propria legislazione in materia di aborto...
In certi paesi c'è quello selettivo...
In altri bisogna che sia un medico a consigliarlo...

ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti questa tappeto rosso per il dono del sangue...
> 
> Sai cosa fanno da me?
> 
> ...


A me nessuno ha mai dato un rimborso spese o pagato la giornata persa quando ho donato il sangue. 
L'ho fatto e il pomeriggio tornavo a lavorare.
Quindi si, alle persone come me bisognerebbe stendere il tappeto rosso 

Cambi argomento perché hai fatto un'altra patetica figura di merda? 

A me i tuoi attacchi fanno ridere. 

"Questa" ci chiami qualcun'altra. Persona squallida e senza valori quale sei.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me nessuno ha mai dato un rimborso spese o pagato la giornata persa quando ho donato il sangue.
> L'ho fatto e il pomeriggio tornavo a lavorare.
> Quindi si, alle persone come me bisognerebbe stendere il tappeto rosso
> 
> ...


No è che mi è venuta in mente quella del tappeto rosso...
Piuttosto tu ti credi di essere di più di quel che sei...
Ma intanto

I frutti dell'albero sono che sei lì piena di rabbia
e non concludi niente


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è falso?
> Perchè qualcuno ha deciso che un feto non è un essere umano?
> Una persona?
> 
> ...


Si, ignorante. 
Per la legge italiana un embrione NON è una persona. Se non ti stanno bene le regole del paese in cui vivi, o cerchi di cambiarle civilmente e ottenendo ampi consensi - cosa impossibile per te: più ti fai conoscere, più vieni detestato :rotfl: - oppure vai a vivere in un paese che ti piace. 

Per te sarà dura. Un paese fatto solo di zoccole ancora non l'hanno inventato.


----------



## Principessa (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è che mi è venuta in mente quella del tappeto rosso...
> Piuttosto tu ti credi di essere di più di quel che sei...
> Ma intanto
> 
> ...


Rabbia? 

No, non ti sopravvalutare. 

Solo fastidio a leggere certe cose. Fastidio perché chi ci è passato non trovo giusto che debba sorbirsi un intervento del genere. Il tuo e quello di luna. Lo definisco al singolare perché in due fate un cervello solo.

A differenza tua mi sto godendo una bellissima vacanza con mio marito  non ho un letto freddo, sai? 

Spero di non fare mai la tua fine.

Stai tranquillo che a 30 anni ho concluso molto più di te.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> uno dei problemi sta proprio qui ... non fa usare la testa,
> perché per far prevalere la propria idea, si ha divulgato info errati ...
> ...



secondo me no, affatto...almeno io quando desidero informarmi leggo sia i pro che i contro, anche faziosi se capita
ad es. in politica è quasi impossibile non leggere faziosità, eppure un'idea alla fine ce la facciamo
infatti alla fine la mia personale idea non è mai totalmente da una parte sola


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire al tuo amico ispettore dei paroloni. Che a lui ne scappano di più pesanti e per motivi ben più futili dell'aborto.
> 
> Buscopann



ispettore? ma chi, il mio AMICHETTO?? 
complimentoni, non lo sapevo


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me no, affatto...almeno io quando desidero informarmi leggo sia i pro che i contro, anche faziosi se capita
> ad es. in politica è quasi impossibile non leggere faziosità, eppure un'idea alla fine ce la facciamo
> infatti alla fine la mia personale idea non è mai totalmente da una parte sola



Ciao

che vuoi, sono stata abituata differentemente ... ,

un conto sono gli argomenti anche faziosi, e ci stanno,
un conto è riportare "distorcendo" ... perché non sai argomentare ... 
E lì, non è solo ridicolo e una rottura inutile ... ma sicuramente,
con l'informarsi dei pro e contro centra ben poco ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

comunque, senza andare ulteriormente dietro alle faziosità e pensieri personali,
il tutto ha un nome ... cioè, un aborto può portare ad avere possibili sintomi 
sui vari livelli ... organici, psicosomatici o psichici ... e si definisce PAS ...
PAS (Post Abortion Syndrome) ... ma ancora manca nelle diagnosi della psichiatria. 
Anche se riconosciuta dai più ... e le donne (almeno qui, te la menano) vengono ben informate. 
E non solo. C'è sostegno ... per il superamento dell'avvenuto. Sai, a chi rivolgerti ... 

Ma per informarsi oggi ... è veramente solo un fattore personale, cioè se lo si vuole.
La situazione non è paragonabile alle varie situazioni degli anni 70 ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ispettore? *ma chi, il mio AMICHETTO??
> complimentoni, non lo sapevo


L'ispettore Callaghan e la sua 44 Magnum. E chi sarà mai???

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No è che mi è venuta in mente quella del tappeto rosso...
> Piuttosto tu ti credi di essere di più di quel che sei...
> Ma intanto
> 
> ...



Per quel che mi riguarda quando ti prenderanno a calci in culo sbattendoti fuori da qui sarà sempre inevitabilmente tardi.Mi spiace solo che nella tua idiozia ti porti appresso qualche disadattata o ritardata.....


----------



## Buscopann (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma mi piace che le nuove donne, che non sono nè di destra nè di sinistra, ma soprattutto DONNE esigano un servizio migliore, e non da consultorio ciafeca stile anni 70.
> ...


Gloria no lo so, ma emancipazione sicuramente sì. Ogni lotta è frutto del suo tempo. Oggi i movimenti femministi non hanno più nulla in comune con quelli dell'epoca, grazie ai quali le donne hanno potuto raggiungere livelli di emancipazione fino ad allora inimmaginabili. 
Ciò non toglie che ogni cosa può in effetti essere migliorata. Compresa la legge sull'aborto. Sono contrario ai totem inviolabili, come ad esempio anche l'articolo 18. Se la revisione della legge significa però vietare l'aborto o renderlo praticamente inaccessibile allora sono contrario. Perché bisogna incrementare gli sforzi affinché ce ne siano il meno possibile attraverso l'informazione, ma non negando quella che è cmq una libera scelta. E te lo sta scrivendo una persona che ritiene l'aborto (come ho già scritto) una cosa orribile.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ci sei tu che capisci tutto
> e sei sensibilissimo...
> grazie di esistere...
> *Genio*


Leggi la mia firma. Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito te lo riscrivo.

La differenza tra genialità e stupidità sta nel fatto che la prima ha dei limiti.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ci sei tu che capisci tutto
> e sei sensibilissimo...
> grazie di esistere...
> Genio



Ma fammi capire.Io sarei un idiota,buscopan un "genio",principessa un idiota... non ti prende il piccolo dubbio che forse se c'è un vero imbecille è l'amico tuo?A volte  sembri l'automobilista che va contromano in autostrada ed è convinto che siano gli altri ad esserlo....


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

rimane ... che non vi è una giustificazione razionale che possa portare a vietare l'aborto. 
Secondo il sapere attuale ... un embrione non è una persona. È solo potenzialità, premessa,
come lo è lo spermatozoi o come lo sono le ovaia ... perciò, non si uccide nessuna persona. 
Cosa rimane? Che si tratta di una forma di fede, di credo ... e quanto tale, non può 
essere imposta a nessuno ... anzi, va da se, che si tratta di rispettare una questione molto personale. 

Che dire. Mi sembra assurdo Luna, leggere certe cose da te ... 
Hai detto no, per tutta una vita ... perché avevi posto altre priorità,
e ora, da donna matura ... hai voluto recuperare una parte, che ti ha mancato. 
Sono, detto in modo molto provocatorio ... solo atti egoistici, che con l'essere per la vita, 
poco centrano ... anzi ... 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma mi piace che le nuove donne, che non sono nè di destra nè di sinistra, ma soprattutto DONNE esigano un servizio migliore, e non da consultorio ciafeca stile anni 70.
> ...


Lasciamo perdere la gloria, perchè in quell'atto c'è poco da glorificare... fu sicuramente emancipazione femminile, perchè finalmente la donna acquisiva un potere da sempre negato, quello di poter decidere del suo corpo. Da quel momento ognuna era messa di fronte ad una scelta libera, sottratta ad un mondo di criminalità e degrado.
Poi sta ad ogni essere umano usare al meglio la libertà che è concessa. Ognuno ha una sua etica e una sua morale... chi se la sente abortisce, chi no evita.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la gloria, perchè in quell'atto c'è poco da glorificare... fu sicuramente emancipazione femminile, perchè finalmente la donna acquisiva un potere da sempre negato, quello di poter decidere del suo corpo. Da quel momento ognuna era messa di fronte ad una scelta libera, sottratta ad un mondo di criminalità e degrado.
> Poi sta ad ogni essere umano usare al meglio la libertà che è concessa. Ognuno ha una sua etica e una sua morale... chi se la sente abortisce, chi no evita.


Sarebbe liberazione pretendere sempre dagli uomini l'assunzione di responsabilità e l'uso di contraccettivi efficaci, anche perché in mezzo c'è stata la diffusione dell'HIV e poi le cure sempre migliori anche per questo.
Al tempo dell'approvazione della legge c'era la necessità di sottrarre migliaia di donne dal commercio clandestino e dagli aborti procurati con mezzi selvaggi. Una prozia mi raccontava di operaie che si infilavano una forcina nell'utero perché provocava un'emorragia al lavoro, il ricovero e il raschiamento. Queste operaie avevano mariti che non è che avessero rapporti sessuali con loro ma ne abusavano perché quello che era chiamato "dovere coniugale" era solo uno "sfogo" dei mariti che non solo non tenevano in alcun conto il piacere della donna ma neppure il suo consenso. Questo portava a gravidanze indesiderate (dopo magari 3 o 4 figli che si faticava a mantenere) di cui venivano poi anche colpevolizzate. Questo andava a regolamentare quella legge.
Ma qui si parlava di una pubblicità "progresso" che colpevolizza chi non si sete di portare avanti una gravidanza sapendo che nascerà un figlio con disabilità, facendo credere che non sarà grave (e può esserlo molto)e sottacendo le difficoltà e i problemi di chi è nato con quella sindrome.
E anche quella pubblicità è a suo modo irrispettosa per chi il dramma di un figlio con problemi lo vive.
Altro che fare i difensori della vita quando i problemi non li si sta vivendo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlato di destra in riferimento a una visione che fa immaginare gradevolezza e merito per ottenere diritti e quindi rappresenta anche la disabilità come gradevole, caricando il singolo di responsabilità di cui la comunità non si fa carico.
> Questo non ha nulla a che fare con la destra nazista che aveva una visione totalitaria anche nelle scelte che consideriamo private. In questo senso i totalitarismi anche di sinistra sono stati molto simili. I totalitarismi sono totalitarismi.
> Sono quasi certa che chi ha voluto e realizzato quella pubblicità non avesse la consapevolezza di trasmettere quello che ha trasmesso.


perdonami ma non c'entra niente con la destra,nè storica nè paleolibertaria.    il nazismo ci è stato rappresentato come "destra" per mera contrapposizione al comunismo stalinano suo coevo che era considerato la "sinistra"

Se poi ti volevi riferire al concetto che la Bellezza è Verità e Salvezza del Mondo ok,ma qui saremmo a concetti ben precedenti alla questione sinistra-destra.

Non ti so dire che cosa avesse in testa chi ha realizzato lo spot,ma dubito fortemente che volesse caricarlo di messaggi metapolitici subliminali


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe liberazione pretendere sempre dagli uomini l'assunzione di responsabilità e l'uso di contraccettivi efficaci, anche perché in mezzo c'è stata la diffusione dell'HIV e poi le cure sempre migliori anche per questo.
> Al tempo dell'approvazione della legge c'era la necessità di sottrarre migliaia di donne dal commercio clandestino e dagli aborti procurati con mezzi selvaggi. Una prozia mi raccontava di operaie che si infilavano una forcina nell'utero perché provocava un'emorragia al lavoro, il ricovero e il raschiamento. Queste operaie avevano mariti che non è che avessero rapporti sessuali con loro ma ne abusavano perché quello che era chiamato "dovere coniugale" era solo uno "sfogo" dei mariti che non solo non tenevano in alcun conto il piacere della donna ma neppure il suo consenso. Questo portava a gravidanze indesiderate (dopo magari 3 o 4 figli che si faticava a mantenere) di cui venivano poi anche colpevolizzate. Questo andava a regolamentare quella legge.
> Ma qui si parlava di una pubblicità "progresso" che colpevolizza chi non si sete di portare avanti una gravidanza sapendo che nascerà un figlio con disabilità, facendo credere che non sarà grave (e può esserlo molto)e sottacendo le difficoltà e i problemi di chi è nato con quella sindrome.
> E anche quella pubblicità è a suo modo irrispettosa per chi il dramma di un figlio con problemi lo vive.
> Altro che fare i difensori della vita quando i problemi non li si sta vivendo.



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami ma non c'entra niente con la destra,nè storica nè paleolibertaria.    il nazismo ci è stato rappresentato come "destra" per mera contrapposizione al comunismo stalinano suo coevo che era considerato la "sinistra"
> 
> Se poi ti volevi riferire al concetto che la Bellezza è Verità e Salvezza del Mondo ok,ma qui saremmo a concetti ben precedenti alla questione sinistra-destra.
> 
> Non ti so dire che cosa avesse in testa chi ha realizzato lo spot,ma dubito fortemente che volesse caricarlo di messaggi metapolitici subliminali


E' quello che ho scritto.
Il superamento di destra e sinistra per me non esiste.
Poi ognuno pensa quel che vuole.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami ma non c'entra niente con la destra,nè storica nè paleolibertaria.    il nazismo ci è stato rappresentato come "destra" per mera contrapposizione al comunismo stalinano suo coevo che era considerato la "sinistra"
> 
> Se poi ti volevi riferire al concetto che la Bellezza è Verità e Salvezza del Mondo ok,ma qui saremmo a concetti ben precedenti alla questione sinistra-destra.
> 
> Non ti so dire che cosa avesse in testa chi ha realizzato lo spot,ma dubito fortemente che volesse caricarlo di messaggi metapolitici sublimilnali


Non ho capito quindi Hitler esprimeva idee centriste e di sinistra? La questione della difesa della razza, la necessità di cercare si sopprimere il movimento operaio organizzato mi sembrano discreti esempi, secondo Hitler l'ebraismo era foriero di manifestazioni conseguenza li come liberalismo, democrazia e marxismo... Ora passiamo discutere quanto fosse folle Hitler ma era sicuramente espressione della destra internazionale


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rimane ... che non vi è una giustificazione razionale che possa portare a vietare l'aborto.
> Secondo il sapere attuale ... un embrione non è una persona. È solo potenzialità, premessa,
> ...


allora....il problema italiano relativo all'aborto è che la legge 194 è stata scritta male.  io credo volutamente.

per sintetizzare,essa è come un sistema informatico creato con un bug destinato nel lungo termine a far collassare il sistema.   da qui la necessità di una revisione del testo.

La diatriba nasce su come vada riscritta la legge,tenendo conto che in quasi 40 anni la scienza medica è andata avanti e che nello spirito della legge c'è anche il dovere di assistere il nascituro,oltre che la donna.

Noi invece ci troviamo con interi presidi medici che rifiutano di assistere anche la donna,esondando dal diritto all'obiezione,che....per chi non lo sapesse....termina con l'induzione al travaglio.

Manca equilibrio,per farla breve,nell'affrontare la questione


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito quindi Hitler esprimeva idee centriste e di sinistra? La questione della difesa della razza, la necessità di cercare si sopprimere il movimento operaio organizzato mi sembrano discreti esempi, secondo Hitler l'ebraismo era foriero di manifestazioni conseguenza li come liberalismo, democrazia e marxismo... Ora passiamo discutere quanto fosse folle Hitler ma era sicuramente espressione della destra internazionale


NSDAP sta per partito nazionalsocialista dei lavoratori tedeschi,ma qui andremmo troppo OT.

destra internazionale poi non ha senso alcuno


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sarebbe liberazione pretendere sempre dagli uomini l'assunzione di responsabilità e l'uso di contraccettivi efficaci, anche perché in mezzo c'è stata la diffusione dell'HIV e poi le cure sempre migliori anche per questo.*
> Al tempo dell'approvazione della legge c'era la necessità di sottrarre migliaia di donne dal commercio clandestino e dagli aborti procurati con mezzi selvaggi. Una prozia mi raccontava di operaie che si infilavano una forcina nell'utero perché provocava un'emorragia al lavoro, il ricovero e il raschiamento. Queste operaie avevano mariti che non è che avessero rapporti sessuali con loro ma ne abusavano perché quello che era chiamato "dovere coniugale" era solo uno "sfogo" dei mariti che non solo non tenevano in alcun conto il piacere della donna ma neppure il suo consenso. Questo portava a gravidanze indesiderate (dopo magari 3 o 4 figli che si faticava a mantenere) di cui venivano poi anche colpevolizzate. Questo andava a regolamentare quella legge.
> Ma qui si parlava di una pubblicità "progresso" che colpevolizza chi non si sete di portare avanti una gravidanza sapendo che nascerà un figlio con disabilità, facendo credere che non sarà grave (e può esserlo molto)e sottacendo le difficoltà e i problemi di chi è nato con quella sindrome.
> E anche quella pubblicità è a suo modo irrispettosa per chi il dramma di un figlio con problemi lo vive.
> Altro che fare i difensori della vita quando i problemi non li si sta vivendo.


Ma guarda che quella non è liberazione femminile, ma semplicemente sapersi scegliere il compagno giusto. O pensi che si possa fare una legge che imponga l'uso del preservativo? Che poi non è un problema solo femminile, perchè il mondo è pieno di uomini che finiscono assieme a delle irresponsabili. Qui si parlava di altro, mi pare. La 194 ha dato resposnabilità e libertà alle donne. Che poi ci siano movimenti contrari a questa legge fa parte del gioco democratico, vanno combattuti con la forza delle idee.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito quindi Hitler esprimeva idee centriste e di sinistra? La questione della difesa della razza, la necessità di cercare si sopprimere il movimento operaio organizzato mi sembrano discreti esempi, secondo Hitler l'ebraismo era foriero di manifestazioni conseguenza li come liberalismo, democrazia e marxismo... Ora passiamo discutere quanto fosse folle Hitler ma era sicuramente espressione della destra internazionale


esisteva nel movimento una corrente di "sinistra" che fu eliminata nella cosiddetta "notte dei lunghi coltelli". In realtà i fascismi europei vedevano come avversari sia i movimenti marxisti che quelli liberal-capitalisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> NSDAP sta per partito nazionalsocialista dei lavoratori tedeschi,ma qui andremmo troppo OT.
> 
> destra internazionale poi non ha senso alcuno[/QUOTE:mrgreen:
> E cacchio era autorizzato da Hitler... Scopriamo l'acqua calda.... Allora esemplifico destra... Cioè coloro che erano a capo di quel movimento sono stati condannati per crimini di guerra... In sintesi NSDAP era la falange hitleriana... Sto male non mi tirare a dire che in politica mi in albero :mrgreen: torno ad assopirmi


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esisteva nel movimento una corrente di "sinistra" che fu eliminata nella cosiddetta "notte dei lunghi coltelli". In realtà i fascismi europei vedevano come avversari sia i movimenti marxisti che quelli liberal-capitalisti.


Lo so erano un po confusi :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma guarda che quella non è liberazione femminile, ma semplicemente sapersi scegliere il compagno giusto. O pensi che si possa fare una legge che imponga l'uso del preservativo? Che poi non è un problema solo femminile, perchè il mondo è pieno di uomini che finiscono assieme a delle irresponsabili. Qui si parlava di altro, mi pare. La 194 ha dato resposnabilità e libertà alle donne. Che poi ci siano movimenti contrari a questa legge fa parte del gioco democratico, vanno combattuti con la forza delle idee.


Si può scegliere il compagno giusto solo se si è libere, anche dentro di sé. Se una è irresponsabile non è libera perché la libertà presuppone conoscenza (di sé, degli altri e del mondo) e comporta responsabilità.
L'esempio successivo era di come si potesse non essere assolutamente libere di scegliersi il compagno né di imporgli rispetto. I mariti quelli erano e se li tenevano.
Invece oggi è tutto cambiato


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....il problema italiano relativo all'aborto è che la legge 194 è stata scritta male.  io credo volutamente.
> 
> per sintetizzare,essa è come un sistema informatico creato con un bug destinato nel lungo termine a far collassare il sistema.   da qui la necessità di una revisione del testo.
> 
> ...


Ogni legge è frutto di un compromesso e quella scontentava/accontentava un po' tutti.
Cambiate le condizioni, devono cambiare anche le leggi.
Faticavano a sopravvivere i settimini, ora sopravvivono quelli di 5 mesi.


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda quando ti prenderanno a calci in culo sbattendoti fuori da qui sarà sempre inevitabilmente tardi.Mi spiace solo che nella tua idiozia ti porti appresso qualche disadattata o ritardata.....


Io ci provo a ignorarlo.
Lui che parla male del Sud e se ci sarà stato due volte in vita sua già è tanto.
Lui che parla di matrimonio e di amore e ammette che dopo sei mesi che era sposato già erano "separati in casa" 
Lui che parla di lavoro e manco ha rispetto per la gente che si è dovuta arrangiare da sola, senza aiuto del papi con l'azienda. 

A queste cose mi ci ero abituata e il mio disprezzo rimaneva silente. 

Ma poi le spara talmente grosse che è impossibile tacere.


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....il problema italiano relativo all'aborto è che la legge 194 è stata scritta male.  io credo volutamente.
> 
> per sintetizzare,essa è come un sistema informatico creato con un bug destinato nel lungo termine a far collassare il sistema.   da qui la necessità di una revisione del testo.
> 
> ...


Parli di aborto terapeutico, giusto? 

In Italia è scandaloso come vengono trattate le donne che vi ricorrono. 

Ci può stare che un medico obiettore si rifiuti di indurre il travaglio, ma quando esso è in corso, perché magari indotto prima da colleghi non obiettori, ha il dovere di assistere la donna e assicurarsi che soffra il meno possibile.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so erano un po confusi :mrgreen:


a dir poco :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parli di aborto terapeutico, giusto?
> 
> *In Italia è scandaloso come vengono trattate le donne che vi ricorrono.
> 
> *Ci può stare che un medico obiettore si rifiuti di indurre il travaglio, ma quando esso è in corso, perché magari indotto prima da colleghi non obiettori, ha il dovere di assistere la donna e assicurarsi che soffra il meno possibile.


dipende molto dagli ospedali
ho un'amica che ha subito due aborti terapeutici quasi al limte del tempo stabilito. Due parti indotti
Al San Orsola a Bologna ha ricevuto un trattamento umano e disponibile dall'inizio alla fine a milano molto meno


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Si può scegliere il compagno giusto solo se si è libere, anche dentro di sé*. Se una è irresponsabile non è libera perché la libertà presuppone conoscenza (di sé, degli altri e del mondo) e comporta responsabilità.
> L'esempio successivo era di come si potesse non essere assolutamente libere di scegliersi il compagno né di imporgli rispetto. I mariti quelli erano e se li tenevano.
> Invece oggi è tutto cambiato


Indubbiamente è una condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente. Ci vuole anche una buona dose di culo, e vale per entrambi i sessi :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dipende molto dagli ospedali
> ho un'amica che ha subito due aborti terapeutici quasi al limte del tempo stabilito. Due parti indotti
> Al San Orsola a Bologna ha ricevuto un trattamento umano e disponibile dall'inizio alla fine a milano molto meno


Ho saputo di trattamento vergognoso a Roma.
Bisognerebbe cambiare molto. Basterebbe che fosse obbligo per i Primari non essere obiettori, poi vorrei vedere quanti obiettori rimarrebbero, se non ne traessero vantaggi di carriera. Allora sì l'obiezione dovrebbe essere garantita.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parli di aborto terapeutico, giusto?
> 
> In Italia è scandaloso come vengono trattate le donne che vi ricorrono.
> 
> Ci può stare che un medico obiettore si rifiuti di indurre il travaglio, ma quando esso è in corso, perché magari indotto prima da colleghi non obiettori, *ha il dovere di assistere la donna e assicurarsi che soffra il meno possibile*.


Ci mancherebbe, belle merde davvero... e poi si riempiono la bocca di religione


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è una condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente. Ci vuole anche una buona dose di culo, e vale per entrambi i sessi :mrgreen:


Quello mi è sempre mancato :unhappy:


----------



## Calimero (14 Agosto 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oddiomio no!!!
> quale madre insensibile e sciagurata  potrebbe essere così crudele ?


amen. l'ironia riposi in pace perché questa non lo è. 
suggerisco una ceretta sullo stomaco


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parli di aborto terapeutico, giusto?
> 
> In Italia è scandaloso come vengono trattate le donne che vi ricorrono.
> 
> Ci può stare che un medico obiettore si rifiuti di indurre il travaglio, ma quando esso è in corso, perché magari indotto prima da colleghi non obiettori, ha il dovere di assistere la donna e assicurarsi che soffra il meno possibile.


ci sono diverse sentenze che hanno condannato medici che si sono rifiutati di assistere donne in travaglio.

perchè in pochi sanno che il diritto all'obiezione non è illimitato e molti ci marciano sopra questa ignoranza.

Va detto però che la situazione attuale è figlia del bug della 194 cui accennavo prima


----------



## Calimero (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti parlavo di facile messaggio, hanno scelto non a caso bambini, carini e sempre sorridenti, etc. etc.
> tuttavia continuo a non vederne il lato punitivo per chi non li vuole, piuttosto una sorta di finto stupore: come si fa a non volere simili creature?


ti rendi conto che la domanda è capziosa e anche se non è nelle tue intenzioni, crudele nei confronti di chi ha fatto una scelta diversa?


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che la domanda è capziosa e anche se non è nelle tue intenzioni, crudele nei confronti di chi ha fatto una scelta diversa?


mi pare chiaro che il video sia di parte, e dove vada a parare, tuttavia si parlava dell'opportunità o meno di censurarlo: per me no, come ho già detto
rimane un video di parte, ma non vedo cosa c'entri la censura, che secondo me toglie la possibilità di fare le proprie valutazioni, in linea generale, e di contro non aggiunge nulla, o almeno a me non sembra


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono diverse sentenze che hanno condannato medici che si sono rifiutati di assistere donne in travaglio.
> 
> perchè in pochi sanno che il diritto all'obiezione non è illimitato e molti ci marciano sopra questa ignoranza.
> 
> Va detto però che la situazione attuale è figlia del bug della 194 cui accennavo prima


Vero...
Del resto non c'è una legge che ti obbliga a occupare certi posti in ospedale voglio dire eh?
Se sei obiettore, non andare a occupare certi posti...e nessuna verrà mai a chiederti di fare certe cose eh?

Insomma perchè ci sia un diritto bisogna che ci sia un dovere dall'altra parte...

Altrimenti suona come...
Assunto al lavoro
Ma poi non lavoro 
perchè lavorare stanca
e la mia coscienza mi dice di obiettare...

Vuoi obiettare ?
Ok allora ti pago 6 ore al giorno e non 8...

Esempio
sei giornalaio
e non vuoi tenere materiale porno?
Ok...
Non lo tieni...
Ma ipso facto perdi i proventi da vendita di roba porno.


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....il problema italiano relativo all'aborto è che la legge 194 è stata scritta male.  io credo volutamente.
> 
> per sintetizzare,essa è come un sistema informatico creato con un bug destinato nel lungo termine a far collassare il sistema.   da qui la necessità di una revisione del testo.
> 
> ...


In Italia c'è il vizio di giudicare e punire... Ma solo la legge dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Calimero (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi pare chiaro che il video sia di parte, e dove vada a parare, tuttavia si parlava dell'opportunità o meno di censurarlo: per me no, come ho già dettorimane un video di parte, ma non vedo cosa c'entri la censura, che secondo me toglie la possibilità di fare le proprie valutazioni, in linea generale, e di contro non aggiunge nulla, o almeno a me non sembra


non discutevo dell'opinione che hai sulla pubblicità. opinione legittima e garbatamente motivata.
discutevo della domanda che chiosava il tuo intervento.che trovo inappropriata anche se mi rendo conto che non era tua intenzione esserlo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

L’aborto terapeutico è un’interruzione volontaria della gravidanza (IVG) che può essere praticata per evitare lo sviluppo del feto in presenza di malformazioni o gravi patologie. La legge attuale consente l’aborto terapeutico entro tre mesi dal concepimento: trascorsi questi tre mesi ci sono ancora 180 giorni in cui la madre può decidere di abortire ma solo su indicazione medica in presenza di grave pericolo per la vita della gestante o per la sua salute fisica o psichica.

Aborto terapeutico: quando si pratica

Se in presenza di patologie per la madre, l’aborto terapeutico può avvenire quando vengono diagnosticate malattie cardiovascolari e renali o alcuni tipi di tumore (cancro al seno e tumore della cervice) e in caso si trattamenti chirurgici e radiologici pericolosi per il feto. Anche in presenza di melanoma, linfoma, leucemia, cancro allo stomaco e ai polmoni. Esistono anche condizioni fetali o patologie che possono indurre una madre a decidere per l’aborto terapeutico come i disordini cromosomici e metabolici, i difetti neurologici e le malformazioni.

Aborto terapeutico: cosa fare

Per prima cosa, se si vuole interrompere una gravidanza bisogna rivolgersi al ginecologo, ad un consultorio o all’ospedale. Verrete poi sottoposte a tutti gli accertamenti medici sullo stato della gravidanza, sulla salute della madre e del feto. Dopo circa una settimana avviene il ricovero. L’aborto può avvenire tramite svuotamento strumentale in anestesia parziale: in questo caso il feto o l’embrione vengono aspirati dall’utero. L’aborto farmacologico invece porta il distacco del feto dall’utero tramite la pillola di mifepristone (RU 486) e una di gemeprost, che ad oggi è legale in Francia, Inghilterra, Germania, Austria, Spagna e USA.

Aborto terapeutico: conseguenze

Ovviamente un’operazione del genere ha molte e varie conseguenze psicologiche: molte donne, dopo un aborto, si fanno seguire da uno psicologo. Fisicamente invece le conseguenze sono solitamente a decorso positivo, in caso in cui l’aborto venga praticato in centri specializzati o in ospedale. I rischi più grandi sono quelli legati all’anestesia totale, a cui, proprio per questo motivo, viene preferita solitamente quella locale.

Ed ecco tante altre indicazioni sull’aborto:

La pillola del giorno dopo non è un farmaco abortivo
L’aborto spontaneo aumenta il rischio di depressione
Gravidanza a rischio, la celiachia favorisce gli aborti spontanei

http://mamma.pourfemme.it/articolo/...erapeutico-e-quali-sono-le-conseguenze/14089/


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L’aborto terapeutico è un’interruzione volontaria della gravidanza (IVG) che può essere praticata per evitare lo sviluppo del feto in presenza di malformazioni o gravi patologie. La legge attuale consente l’aborto terapeutico entro tre mesi dal concepimento: trascorsi questi tre mesi ci sono ancora 180 giorni in cui la madre può decidere di abortire ma solo su indicazione medica in presenza di grave pericolo per la vita della gestante o per la sua salute fisica o psichica.
> 
> Aborto terapeutico: quando si pratica
> 
> ...


Eh..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

ITG

Può essere effettuata entro il 180° giorno (sesto mese). In realtà, i progressi della neonatologia impongono un limite a 22 settimane, in quanto i feti nati dopo quest’epoca hanno una possibilità teorica di sopravvivere (anche se per brevissimo tempo). L’ITG può essere richiesta per l’accertamento di malformazioni fetali, ma la legge non prevede una selezione eugenetica, per cui il certificato riporta che la madre avrebbe danni fisici o psicologici dal proseguimento della gestazione. L’ITG oltre le 22 settimane può essere richiesta solo all’estero, in paesi con legislazione permissiva, come Francia e Inghilterra. In questo caso si parla di feticidio, e prevede la somministrazione di cloruro di potassio per fermare il cuore fetale.

Come si svolge l’ITG?

La paziente viene ricoverata in ospedale, ed è indotto il parto vaginale, tramite candelette di prostaglandine, applicate ogni 3 ore. L’anestesista provvede a somministrare un analgesico per via endovenosa, ma la donna rimane cosciente in tutte le fasi dell’espulsione, anche se non sente dolore. Dopo il parto, è possibile che ci sia necessità di effettuare un raschiamento (da addormentata), se la placenta non è stata espulsa completamente. La dimissione avviene il giorno successivo.

http://www.medicinamaternofetale.it...ntario-interruzione-terapeutica-di-gravidanza


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> non discutevo dell'opinione che hai sulla pubblicità. opinione legittima e garbatamente motivata.
> discutevo della domanda che chiosava il tuo intervento.che trovo inappropriata anche se mi rendo conto che non era tua intenzione esserlo



forse c'è un equivoco: io dicevo che non vedo un'intenzione punitiva nei confronti di scelte diverse, piuttosto mi sembra che il fatto di mettere bambini carini e sorridenti sia un modo facile di veicolare un messaggio, che secondo me potrebbe essere tipo: come si fa a non volere queste creature così carine?
poi capisco che qualcuno da questa domanda legga ANCHE: stronzo tu che non li vuoi, oppure: vedi che hai fatto male a fare l'esame e decidere di abortire, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dipende molto dagli ospedali
> ho un'amica che ha subito due aborti terapeutici quasi al limte del tempo stabilito. Due parti indotti
> Al San Orsola a Bologna ha ricevuto un trattamento umano e disponibile dall'inizio alla fine a milano molto meno


Beh in un paese civile non dovrebbero proprio esistere ospedali che lasciano una donna totalmente sola e abbandonata, in questa circostanza. 

Quando fui ricoverata al San Giovanni, una donna con il letto davanti al mio era li per un aborto terapeutico. Per fortuna è stata assistita benissimo da medici e infermieri. Le hanno subito dato antidolorifici, appena indotto il travaglio, e la controllavano costantemente.

In altri ospedali di Roma sono state presentate denunce. Una donna ha abortito in bagno, con l'aiuto del compagno, perché nessuno è accorso in suo aiuto.


----------



## Calimero (14 Agosto 2014)

http://spazioinwind.libero.it/gastroepato2/sindrome_down.htm
Non si dovrebbe discutere di quanto siano queste persone autosufficienti, con una aspettativa di vita accettabile o meno. ma della CONCRETA possibilità che sviluppino molte delle patologie descritte nel link.
conosciamo tutti qualcuno che si è salvato da un cancro. e che ha una aspettativa di vita normale. metteresti al mondo un figlio che geneticamente ha una CONCRETA possibilità di svilupparne uno sperando che non sviluppi e nel caso contrario che se la cavi? io non ce la farei. e parlo di un figlio che avrebbe le stesse caratteristiche di un bambino fisicamente e psicologicamente sano


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ITG
> 
> Può essere effettuata entro il 180° giorno (sesto mese). In realtà, i progressi della neonatologia impongono un limite a 22 settimane, in quanto i feti nati dopo quest’epoca hanno una possibilità teorica di sopravvivere (anche se per brevissimo tempo). L’ITG può essere richiesta per l’accertamento di malformazioni fetali, ma la legge non prevede una selezione eugenetica, per cui il certificato riporta che la madre avrebbe danni fisici o psicologici dal proseguimento della gestazione. L’ITG oltre le 22 settimane può essere richiesta solo all’estero, in paesi con legislazione permissiva, come Francia e Inghilterra. In questo caso si parla di feticidio, e prevede la somministrazione di cloruro di potassio per fermare il cuore fetale.
> 
> ...


Avoglia che il dolore lo sente... 

Gli analgesici non vengono somministrati subito e comunque attenuano il dolore, non lo fanno sparire.

È un momento di sofferenza terribile che tu nemmeno puoi immaginare... e capire.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Avoglia che il dolore lo sente...
> 
> Gli analgesici non vengono somministrati subito e comunque attenuano il dolore, non lo fanno sparire.
> 
> È un momento di sofferenza terribile che tu nemmeno puoi immaginare... e capire.


I dolori sono i medesimi del parto ovvio che il tutto avviene in meno tempo....


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I dolori sono i medesimi del parto ovvio che il tutto avviene in meno tempo....


Non saprei. Alla donna che ho visto hanno indotto il travaglio la mattina e il pomeriggio stava ancora soffrendo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*Conte*

Aridajie.:rotfl:Cosa pensi da farmi con i tuoi rossi?cosa?ma vuoi capirlo che tranne te e quei poveri mentecatti che ti vengono dietro,nessuno mi rubina?ma ancora con questi giochi puerili?46 anni e una figlia e giri nel forum a dar rossi ad oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.Io capisco il tuo astio,sei caduto in disgrazia,la gente piano piano ha incominciato a capire meglio il personaggio che sei,ma io che c'entro?Se agisci di merda che colpa ho io?Capisco che ti ho suonato come un tamburo:rotfl:,ma fattene una ragione no?Sei talmente arraggiato e pervaso dall'ira che non ti rendi conto delle figure di merda che vai facendo....,io al posto tuo avevo già salutato tutti....ma io ho una dignità...!


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

Infatti non è colpa tua, Oscuro. 

All'inizio a me stava simpatico perché pensavo fosse solo un burlone, nonostante vedevo parecchia antipatia verso di lui e non ne capivo le ragioni. 

Poi, giorno dopo giorno, mi è iniziato a calare. 

Nessuno mi ha condizionato. 

Mi fa schifo quello che esprime.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Agosto 2014)

Un piccolo contributo...
i video e le informazioni apparse in questo 3d sono nulla, nulla, rispetto alle campagne colpevolizzanti e terrorizzanti che appaiono altrove.
qui, nonostante tutto, ci sono persone abbastanza equilibrate e se ne discute tanto per, anche se di sicuro sono presenti persone che hanno dovuto vivere questo dramma, il livello generale della discussione non è particolarmente emotivo.

luoghi dove invece le informazioni capziose pullulano sono proprio posti dove le donne sono particolarmente fragili e in confusione.
ho frequentato per breve tempo un forum su ivg.
assieme a tante donne che davano consigli -non propaganda a favore dell'aborto, ma informazioni, sia su come fare sia su cosa fare invece se una donna decideva di tenere il bambino, compresi link ai centri di aiuto alla vita etc- giravano personaggi che postavano link, credetemi, assai peggiori di quelli visti qui.
sedicenti medici prevedevano per le donne che decidevano per l'ivg cancri, perdita di capelli, invecchiamento precoce. Di tutto.
altri personaggi postavano foto e video di feti abortiti mentendo sull'età dei feti stessi.
si invocav che chiunque abortisse fosse costretta a guardare per tutto il tempo l'operazione.

e non sto raccontando tutto. Non sto raccontando delle storie di donne trattate a pesci in faccia durante l'ivg. "Sta soffrendo? Bè cosí la lrossima volta impara"
Non sto raccontando degli insulti etc.

a me i video capziosi, anche di poco, mettono tremendMente a disagio perchè mi ricordo di quegli altri, e di tutte quelle donne attaccate mentre cercavano di decidere su una scelta cosí difficile e dolorosa.

opinione personale: la censura è impossibile, la cosa migliore sarebbe poter svelare volta per volta le
bugie e le inesattezze e omissioni.

E non lasciare sole le donne. Ma vabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un piccolo contributo...
> i video e le informazioni apparse in questo 3d sono nulla, nulla, rispetto alle campagne colpevolizzanti e terrorizzanti che appaiono altrove.
> qui, nonostante tutto, ci sono persone abbastanza equilibrate e se ne discute tanto per, anche se di sicuro sono presenti persone che hanno dovuto vivere questo dramma, il livello generale della discussione non è particolarmente emotivo.
> 
> ...


Un limite al peggio non c'è.
Ci sono persone che trattano male chi partorisce, chi sta male, chi ha disabilità o è semplicemente vecchio.
Le forme di crudeltà sono varie.
Bisognerebbe sempre ribellarsi e denunciare.
Per me è utile ribellarsi a ogni accenno di crudeltà, anche quando è mossa da vere o apparenti buone intenzioni.
Non sempre se ne ha voglia ed energia.
Credo che si debba reagire a ogni accenno, nei modi che indichi, proprio perché altrimenti, pezzettino per pezzettino,  la propaganda dilaga.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Infatti non è colpa tua, Oscuro.
> 
> All'inizio a me stava simpatico perché pensavo fosse solo un burlone, nonostante vedevo parecchia antipatia verso di lui e non ne capivo le ragioni.
> 
> ...



E spero ricorderai quando ha incominciato a scrivere:attento Oscuro che adesso si è iscritto Elio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflensava nella sua mente malata di coinvolgere elio nella sua personale crociata contro oscuro....:rotfl:!A te fa schifo cosa esprime?e fidati che tante cose neanche le sai di questo cazzo di frodo...io conosco qualche particolare in più di questa chiavica di uomo.....,e fuori da qui i suo comportamenti non sono migliori, anzi....da vergognarsi della categoria maschile,ed io mi chiedo:ma la moglie cosa cazzo fa?ma è lucida mentalmente?la considerazione che ha questo soggetto delle donne è ridotta ad un buco in mezzo a due gambe,rispetto per le donne zero,per le persone zero,per la vita zero,per la fede zero,ideali zero,dignità zero,valori zero,solo soldi e interessi personali....


----------



## Spider (14 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E spero ricorderai quando ha incominciato a scrivere:attento Oscuro che adesso si è iscritto Elio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflensava nella sua mente malata di coinvolgere elio nella sua personale crociata contro oscuro....:rotfl:!A te fa schifo cosa esprime?e fidati che tante cose neanche le sai di questo cazzo di frodo...io conosco qualche particolare in più di questa chiavica di uomo.....,e fuori da qui i suo comportamenti non sono migliori, anzi....da vergognarsi della categoria maschile,ed io mi chiedo:ma la moglie cosa cazzo fa?ma è lucida mentalmente?la considerazione che ha questo soggetto delle donne è ridotta ad un buco in mezzo a due gambe,rispetto per le donne zero,per le persone zero,per la vita zero,per la fede zero,ideali zero,dignità zero,valori zero,solo soldi e interessi personali....



naturalmente finirò di nuovo nel mezzo di un ciclone.

quello che non capisco, è la tua ostinata campagna contro un singolo utente.
Il conte è una voce come tutte, 
come la tua.
tutti i difetti leciti,
 come tutti i doveri...


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....il problema italiano relativo all'aborto è che la legge 194 è stata scritta male.  io credo volutamente.
> 
> per sintetizzare,essa è come un sistema informatico creato con un bug destinato nel lungo termine a far collassare il sistema.   da qui la necessità di una revisione del testo.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

grazie. Questo retroscena di sapere mi manca. 
È stato interessante leggere ... e nel mentre, ho trovato questo:

Diritto all'aborto, Italia condannata dal Consiglio d'Europa.

http://www.rivistaeuropae.eu/diritto/diritto-allaborto-italia-condannata-dal-consiglio-deuropa/

sienne


----------



## Principessa (14 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E spero ricorderai quando ha incominciato a scrivere:attento Oscuro che adesso si è iscritto Elio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotflensava nella sua mente malata di coinvolgere elio nella sua personale crociata contro oscuro....:rotfl:!A te fa schifo cosa esprime?e fidati che tante cose neanche le sai di questo cazzo di frodo...io conosco qualche particolare in più di questa chiavica di uomo.....,e fuori da qui i suo comportamenti non sono migliori, anzi....da vergognarsi della categoria maschile,ed io mi chiedo:ma la moglie cosa cazzo fa?ma è lucida mentalmente?la considerazione che ha questo soggetto delle donne è ridotta ad un buco in mezzo a due gambe,rispetto per le donne zero,per le persone zero,per la vita zero,per la fede zero,ideali zero,dignità zero,valori zero,solo soldi e interessi personali....


Si che mi ricordo. Elio comunque sa tutto e se deve essere risentito con qualcuno, quella persona sono io e basta... 

Come donna io non accetterei mai certi comportamenti. In passato consideravo la coppia aperta come rimedio alla routine ma poi mi sono resa conto che non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di fare certe cose alla persona che mi ama sapendo che lui è un fedele. 
conte non ha nemmeno una coppia aperta. Perché da quello che scrive non c'è condivisione, non ci sono momenti di vita assieme, non c'è passione. 

Cavoli loro, basta che non si mette a dare lezioni su amore e vita a due perché il suo è un esempio di come le cose non devono andare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tornando a bomba
> 
> Io penso di questa pubblicità che sia bellissima e toccante.
> 
> ...



porca zozza. La sindrome di down può presentarsi in una varia forma di gravità sia mentale che fisica. Ci sono down che a 40 anni non ci arrivano, ci sono down che non riescono a cibarsi da soli, sono incontinenti e non riescono ad esprimersi. Indovina che fine fanno quando la famiglia viene a mancare? Prima di parlare sarebbe meglio informarsi, che sono dei drammi terribili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> devi aver visto un caso ben grave...
> molti  down oggi studiano, fanno sport e vivono da soli



sono quelli che si vedono. Non quelli che vivono rinchiusi in casa o in strutture paraospedaliere


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca zozza. La sindrome di down può presentarsi in una varia forma di gravità sia mentale che fisica. Ci sono down che a 40 anni non ci arrivano, ci sono down che non riescono a cibarsi da soli, sono incontinenti e non riescono ad esprimersi. Indovina che fine fanno quando la famiglia viene a mancare? Prima di parlare sarebbe meglio informarsi, che sono dei drammi terribili.


Ok mi informerò
Ho solo scritto di getto
dopo aver visto la pubblicità.

Sbagliato?


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie. Questo retroscena di sapere mi manca.
> È stato interessante leggere ... e nel mentre, ho trovato questo:
> ...


Non è una condanna perchè il Consiglio d'Europa così come la Corte Europea non hanno strumenti esecutivi efficaci per imporre le loro decisioni 

Inoltre la stessa Corte Europea ha sancito nel 2009-2010 che esiste un diritto del nascituro che va tutelato.  in modo non concorrente con quello della donna,ma per fare questo andrebbe ripreso in mano tutto il testo della 194.

Come detto prima,paradossalmente non praticabile la cosa perchè per una fetta consistente dei sostenitori della 194 rimettervi mano equivarebbe a negare l'aborto.

Quando invece si tratta di prendere atto che dal 1978 le cose sono molto cambiate,i sistemi contraccettivi molto più vari ed efficienti,etc.....

Dall'altra parte,vedi bene che esiste tutta una struttura che opera in regime di guerriglia psicologica per far sentire le donne che ricorrono alla ITG o alla IVG come delle zoccole che non sanno tenere chiuse le gambe.

Viene da pensare che un periodo di commissariamento dell'Italia non sia così sbagliato


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è una condanna perchè il Consiglio d'Europa così come la Corte Europea non hanno strumenti esecutivi efficaci per imporre le loro decisioni
> 
> Inoltre la stessa Corte Europea ha sancito nel 2009-2010 che esiste un diritto del nascituro che va tutelato.  in modo non concorrente con quello della donna,ma per fare questo andrebbe ripreso in mano tutto il testo della 194.
> 
> ...


Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è una condanna perchè il Consiglio d'Europa così come la Corte Europea non hanno strumenti esecutivi efficaci per imporre le loro decisioni
> 
> Inoltre la stessa Corte Europea *ha sancito nel 2009-2010 che esiste un diritto del nascituro che va tutelato.  in modo non concorrente con quello della donna*,ma per fare questo andrebbe ripreso in mano tutto il testo della 194.
> 
> ...


francamente mi pare impossibile tutelare contemporaneamente entrambi i diritti... il diritto del nascituro, quantomeno nei primi tre mesi sarà sempre subordinato a quello della donna, altrimenti la libertà dell'interruzione di gravidanza di quest'ultima sarebbe compromessa.


----------



## oscuro (14 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> naturalmente finirò di nuovo nel mezzo di un ciclone.
> 
> quello che non capisco, è la tua ostinata campagna contro un singolo utente.
> Il conte è una voce come tutte,
> ...



E perchè mai?io e te abbiamo idee e posizioni diverse,nessun ciclone figurati.E fra le idee diverse c'è pure quelle che dal mio punto di vista i difetti del conte sfiorano spesso o troppo spesso l'illecito e l'inaccettabile.Mi sembra che con te spider agisco in maniera differente no?anche con Zod.Per finire nel ciclone con me devi essere scorretto,subdolo,prepotente arrogante,furbo e coglione.A spider se a te ti piace venir denigrata la città dove vivi ogni santo giorno,cazzi tuoi,a me disturba che uno che vive in un paese di merda si metta a cianciare sui difetti"Comprensibili"della mia città.Io ho"anima"...e tu?


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è una condanna perchè il Consiglio d'Europa così come la Corte Europea non hanno strumenti esecutivi efficaci per imporre le loro decisioni
> 
> Inoltre la stessa Corte Europea ha sancito nel 2009-2010 che esiste un diritto del nascituro che va tutelato.  in modo non concorrente con quello della donna,ma per fare questo andrebbe ripreso in mano tutto il testo della 194.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

ok ... capito, non tutto, perché non mi compete ... e non vivo in Italia ... 

Ma vorrei esprimere ugualmente una sensazione riguardo a ciò. 
Un diritto è tale, se nella pratica diviene operativa ... se no, non so di cosa stiamo parlando. Ci vorrebbe un albo che sia pubblico ... dove vi è riportato quali medici siano degli obiettori di coscienza, oltre una legge che regoli questa questione. Ma più ci penso e più mi viene da dire, perché non si instaurano dei chiari profili per il pubblico, cioè nel pubblico operano solo chi non obietta ... proprio per i vari servizi. Perché è una parte attiva delle professione e lo si sa, prima di specializzarsi ecc. ecc. ecc. 

In corrispondenza a ciò, mi ritorna in mente una discussione che mi ha lasciata basita e che riguarda 
le mamme single ... che dovrebbero essere molto meglio tutelate ... anche questo incide su una possibile decisione. 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (14 Agosto 2014)

Sienne ha detto:


> ok ... capito, non tutto, perché non mi compete ... e non vivo in Italia ...
> 
> Ma vorrei esprimere ugualmente una sensazione riguardo a ciò.
> Un diritto è tale, se nella pratica diviene operativa ... se no, non so di cosa stiamo parlando. Ci vorrebbe un albo che sia pubblico ... dove vi è riportato quali medici siano degli obiettori di coscienza, oltre una legge che regoli questa questione. Ma più ci penso e più mi viene da dire, perché non si instaurano dei chiari profili per il pubblico, cioè nel pubblico operano solo chi non obietta ... proprio per i vari servizi. Perché è una parte attiva delle professione e lo si sa, prima di specializzarsi ecc. ecc. ecc.
> ...



Hai ragione per me. Gli obiettori sono aumentati a dismisura nelle regioni dove governa la destra.

PER trovare lavoro e  fare carriera si dichiarano tali. ...salvo poi praticare aborti in privato arricchendosi. 

In un paese civile avrebbero dovuto almeno assumere il 50% non obiettori perche' chi non lo è rischia di praticare solo aborti per mancanza di medici  disponibili. 

Sull'aiuto alle ragazze madri non lo hanno fatto quando i soldi c'erano.....figuriamoci oggi.

Si salvi chi puo'.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... capito, non tutto, perché non mi compete ... e non vivo in Italia ...
> 
> ...



Anche la comunicazione, le informazioni sono parziali e falsate.
Anche per la pillola del giorno dopo.
Vai in un ospedale, ti dicono che sono obiettori e si rifiutano di dartela.
E mica ti dicono che in realtà è un tuo diritto averla, e che pure fossero tutti obiettori, o ti trovano qualcuno che te la dà o sono passabili di denuncia. Se non lo sai già di tuo e non li minacci, non si muovono.
E sto parlando di pillola del giorno dopo, mica di aborto.

Il perchè non si facciano profili, elenchi... cara, è proprio perchè le donne si trovino impossibilitate a scegliere liberamente... per dissuadere, coercitivamente e non fornendo aiuti e servizi.
E' perchè vige un senso di "non sei stata attenta? ora cavoli tuoi" (frase letta infinite volte in quel forum sull'aborto)

Almeno, questa è la mia sensazione e opinione...

PS non ovunque è così... nela città dove abitavo prima, il servizio era professionale ed eccellente proprio...


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche la comunicazione, le informazioni sono parziali e falsate.
> Anche per la pillola del giorno dopo.
> Vai in un ospedale, ti dicono che sono obiettori e si rifiutano di dartela.
> E mica ti dicono che in realtà è un tuo diritto averla, e che pure fossero tutti obiettori, o ti trovano qualcuno che te la dà o sono passabili di denuncia. Se non lo sai già di tuo e non li minacci, non si muovono.
> ...



Ciao

ci vorrebbe come una sorveglianza ... chi non tutela i diritti della donna, secondo i suoi diritti,
va licenziato in tronco ... con la disoccupazione che vi è ... tutti sono sostituibili ... 
Dovrebbe essere considerato un reato ... perché lo è, in fin dei conti ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci vorrebbe come una sorveglianza ... chi non tutela i diritti della donna, secondo i suoi diritti,
> va licenziato in tronco ... con la disoccupazione che vi è ... tutti sono sostituibili ...
> ...



Come è stato già scritto, sembra che ci siano possibilità di carriera migliori per chi si professa obiettore. Così si dice, io non ho dati alla mano, ammetto. Quindi, pare che manchi proprio la volontà dall'alto.

Ci credo che si ha paura di un rimaneggiamento della legge. Io ce l'ho.
Con l'aria che tira, sì, sono convinta che un rimaneggiamento porterebbe in pratica alla non possibilità di abortire. O di doversi sottoporre a procedure dolorose e umilianti e psicologicamente pesantissime.

Non mi ricordo in quale ospedale... mi spiace, non ho le fonti da dare, mi rendo conto che su una discussione come questa bisognerebbe essere precisi... ma hanno permesso libero accesso ai reparti per le donne in attesa di ivg a volontari anti aborto.
O era questa l'intenzione, l'ho letto tempo fa.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come è stato già scritto, sembra che ci siano possibilità di carriera migliori per chi si professa obiettore. Così si dice, io non ho dati alla mano, ammetto. Quindi, pare che manchi proprio la volontà dall'alto.
> 
> Ci credo che si ha paura di un rimaneggiamento della legge. Io ce l'ho.
> Con l'aria che tira, sì, sono convinta che un rimaneggiamento porterebbe in pratica alla non possibilità di abortire. O di doversi sottoporre a procedure dolorose e umilianti e psicologicamente pesantissime.
> ...



Ciao 

grazie per il chiarimento ... dell'aria che corre ... 

Dico una cosa forte ... questo è violenza alle donne ... 
Mi ha resa molto triste ... scusa ... 

Se non vi è volontà, o falsa volontà da sopra, 
l'unica cosa da fare rimane, non toccare la 194!!! ... 
E informare ... il sapere è forza ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...dTCnc8be8viKclEjj0Nibfw&bvm=bv.74035653,d.ZGU


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

ma durante la gravidanza può essere diagnosticato l'autismo?
ho un'amica che ha un bambino autistico in modo molto grave (non parla, solo versi, non ascolta e lo tiene sempre per mano, non può stare mai da solo), e se ne è accorta a 2 anni circa


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

passiamo dal video rosa e fiori a questo scienziato che si dichiara talmente ateo da sentirsi dio


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma durante la gravidanza può essere diagnosticato l'autismo?
> ho un'amica che ha un bambino autistico in modo molto grave (non parla, solo versi, non ascolta e lo tiene sempre per mano, non può stare mai da solo), e se ne è accorta a 2 anni circa


Che io sappia no... l'autismo ha vari livelli, ma non è una sindrome "meccanica" dovuta a qualche lesione o anomalia... questa è la mia esperienza...


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che io sappia no... l'autismo ha vari livelli, ma non è una sindrome "meccanica" dovuta a qualche lesione o anomalia... questa è la mia esperienza...


e invece per curiosità ho letto che a quanto pare dal 2009 esiste un test prenatale sul conteggio del testosterone, non lo sapevo e non ho capito che validità abbia, dato che appunto come dicevo l'autismo può essere anche gravissimo

invece appunto leggendo, si prospettava alquanto sorprendentemente l'ipotesi di far nascere lo stesso questi bambini, perchè certi credono che l'autismo acuisca alcune capacità, nel senso che questi bambini, a differenza dei down, sarebbero "favoriti"...insomma una bella confusione, che potrebbe portare conseguenze deleterie e orribili nella decisione di abortire o meno per motivi terpeutici


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> e invece per curiosità ho letto che a quanto pare dal 2009 esiste un test prenatale sul conteggio del testosterone, non lo sapevo e non ho capito che validità abbia, dato che appunto come dicevo l'autismo può essere anche gravissimo
> 
> invece appunto leggendo, si prospettava alquanto sorprendentemente l'ipotesi di far nascere lo stesso questi bambini, perchè certi credono che l'autismo acuisca alcune capacità, nel senso che questi bambini, a differenza dei down, sarebbero "favoriti"...insomma una bella confusione, che potrebbe portare conseguenze deleterie e orribili nella decisione di abortire o meno per motivi terpeutici


Quando in gravidanza mi avevano proposto i test io ho declinato... sono scelte che si fanno e sono personalissime...
Dalla mia esperienza, diretta e indiretta, posso dirti che i bambini autistici sono sicuramente persone speciali, con una sensibilità enorme e spesso senza difese... come se mancassero loro delle informazioni di autodifesa ataviche, che tutti ci portiamo dietro da generazioni... poi, io non sono ferrata in materia, ho incontrato medici e operatori veramente preparati e appassionati...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

http://www.miofiglioautistico.it/


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E stato giusto avere vietato questa pubblicità in Francia?
> Secondo me no, anche se ammetto di avere provato un leggero fastidio nell'accento quasi totale sulla "bellezza" di avere un figlio Down e lasciando totalmente in disparte quelle che sono e sarebbero le difficoltà oggettive, considerato anche che se ricordo bene la trisomia (21?) ha diversi gradi di gravità.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/ca...vietato-in-francia/174533/173162?ref=HRESS-13


teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebe :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
qui manchi taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto


----------



## Innominata (28 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.miofiglioautistico.it/


Se mio figlio parlasse, non sarebbe più lui. Non mi fermo neanche a immaginarlo. Fosse per me, non li vorrei diversi, ma il mondo dovrebbe essere attrezzato e soprattutto avere molta voglia e interesse ad attrezzature, di tutti i tipi, anche affettive, cognitive, per loro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se mio figlio parlasse, non sarebbe più lui. Non mi fermo neanche a immaginarlo. Fosse per me, non li vorrei diversi, *ma il mondo dovrebbe essere attrezzato *e soprattutto avere molta voglia e interesse ad attrezzature, di tutti i tipi, anche affettive, cognitive, per loro.


e capace di vedere quello che loro sanno farti vedere .siamo noi a non essere preparati abbastanza , inno


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se mio figlio parlasse, non sarebbe più lui. Non mi fermo neanche a immaginarlo. Fosse per me, non li vorrei diversi, ma il mondo dovrebbe essere attrezzato e soprattutto avere molta voglia e interesse ad attrezzature, di tutti i tipi, anche affettive, cognitive, per loro.



Ciao

quoto!
ancora, non posso dare verde ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se mio figlio parlasse, non sarebbe più lui. Non mi fermo neanche a immaginarlo. Fosse per me, non li vorrei diversi, ma il *mondo dovrebbe essere attrezzato e soprattutto avere molta voglia e interesse ad attrezzature, di tutti i tipi, anche affettive, cognitive, per loro.*


Sacrosanto!


----------

